# اثبات حضور



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2021)

سلام ملك السلام للجميع 
الحكايه اننا للاسف الشديد
بقينا كاعضاء في هذا الصرح
نتعد علي صوابع الايد 
حقيقي انا حزينه ان اغلب بعد 
بس عندي امل نرجع تاني زي الاول واحسن كمان
باختصار وبدون رغي كتير
الموضوع هيكون 
زي اثبات حضور الصبح
ونمسي علي بعض قبل النوم 
يعني افتقاد يومي
وشبه شات زي الفيسبوك
واهو نقرب اكتر من بعض ونطمن علي بعض
في الظروف اللي موجوده في العالم 
وربنا يبعد عنا كل شر
وعن كل اولاده
صباحكم جميل زي وجودكم في الحياة


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

صباح الخير يااحلى نيفو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




وعلى جميع اعضاىنا 
يارب الجميع بكل خير واتمنالكم يوم جميل باذن الرب
 موضوع جميل نجتمع به ونسلم على بعضينا
 ومنتديات الكنيسة مفتوحة للجميع ونرحب بعودتكم جميعا 
 تحياتي لك حبييبتي​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2021)

كلدانية قال:


> صباح الخير يااحلى نيفو ��
> وعلى جميع اعضاىنا يارب الجميع بكل خير واتمنالكم يوم جميل باذن الرب
> موضوع جميل نجتمع به ونسلم على بعضينا
> ومنتديات الكنيسة مفتوحة للجميع ونرحب بعودتكم جميعا
> تحياتي لك حبييبتي����


 صباحك جميل حبيبتي
فعلا البيت دايما بيكون مفتوح لاولاده في اي وقت

اتمني يومك يكون جميل


----------



## My Rock (22 يناير 2021)

يوم مبارك بإسم المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2021)

My Rock قال:


> يوم مبارك بإسم المسيح



امين يارب


----------



## Maran+atha (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2021)

Maran+atha قال:


>



يومك موفق باذن ربنا
وميرسي جدا علي التقييم ومشاركتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يناير 2021)

نمسي ونمشي بقي 
تصبحوا علي خير وسلام
واتمني للجميع ليله مملوءه ببركه من ملك السلام
وتكون ايضا مملوءه بالامان والراحه

ودمتم بخير


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2021)

تصبحي علئ الف خير حبيبتي
للجميع يارب
https://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&url=...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCMiUz4GqsO4CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAs

​


----------



## Maran+atha (22 يناير 2021)




----------



## خادم البتول (22 يناير 2021)

يا سلام عليكي يا نيفو يا سلام لما يكون المزاج رايق وتطلعي بالأفكار البديعة والموضوعات الحلوة الجميلة! إمبارح "افتقاد" والنهارده "إثبات حضور"؟! ده إيه الجمال ده؟! عايز اقول رسايلك (والمشاعر اللي ورا رسايلك) كأنها *نسمة حلوة *عبرت فجأة، لكن بما إننا طبعا في الشتا يبقا بلاش نسمات خالص حاليا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أحسن اقول: رسايلك كأنها *لحظة دفء *حلوة من قلب براح كبير يساع الكل، يارب يسعد دايما قلبك ويبعد عنك كل الهموم والأحزان. 

وأما الغائبين... فنصلي لأجل الجميع! يا ستي ما كان معانا وسطنا حاضر مالي الدنيا وقد الدنيا ومع ذلك فجأة اتخطف! فجأة الصوت سكت! ده قطر كبير يا صديقتي والكل على سفر. يعني قاعدين *يادوب شوية *مع بعض وفي أي لحظة ح تلاقي حد بيقولك "فرصة سعيدة" أنا نازل المحطة الجاية! وده إذا لحق يقول أصلا! الوفاء لا شك جميل، والذكرى مصباح في حياتنا، واللي حبيناهم لا يمكن ننساهم أو حتى نفارقهم لأنهم بالأحرى صاروا *جزء منا*، جوانا، دايما في قلوبنا. *لكن*.. لكن.. إحممم..  "*فن* *الحيا*ة" من ناحية تانية بيعلمنا ألا نقف كثيرا عند الذكرى، بل أن ننظر جيدا: زي ما فيه ناس جات محطتها ونزلت (وطبعا وجعوا قلوبنا) فيه ناس تانية في نفس اللحظة *طلعت*! يعني ببساطة *في كل لحظة ميلاد جديد، اكتشاف جديد، دهشة جديدة، فكرة جديدة، خبرة جديدة، فهم جديد، شعور جديد، وقصة جديدة... *وتستمر الرحلة االجميلة! 


أشكرك على مبادراتك الحلوة الطيبة، وبمناسبة القطر أهديكي وكل الأحباء ختاما أشهر أغنيات القطار وأجملها وأقدمها. طبعا لا تعليق على الصوت أو اللحن بس أدعوكي تتأملي كمان روعة الكلمات العجيبة وازاي بتلخص في سطور قليلة قصص وحكايات طويلة طويلة! 


[YOUTUBE]dza4cazQUyk[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## Maran+atha (23 يناير 2021)

مزمور 119: 105
سراج لرجلي كلامك ونور لسبيلي.


----------



## BITAR (23 يناير 2021)

*يومكم جميل كقلبكم 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

صباح يوم جديد سعيد مملوء بالخير للجميع


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> يا سلام عليكي يا نيفو يا سلام لما يكون المزاج رايق وتطلعي بالأفكار البديعة والموضوعات الحلوة الجميلة! إمبارح "افتقاد" والنهارده "إثبات حضور"؟! ده إيه الجمال ده؟! عايز اقول رسايلك (والمشاعر اللي ورا رسايلك) كأنها *نسمة حلوة *عبرت فجأة، لكن بما إننا طبعا في الشتا يبقا بلاش نسمات خالص حاليا
> 
> 
> 
> ...



صباحك جميل
طبعا كلامك كله صح
تحياتي لشخصك الغالي


----------



## WooDyy (23 يناير 2021)

*ياريت المنتدي يرجع زى زمان*


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

WooDyy قال:


> *ياريت المنتدي يرجع زى زمان*



كلنا بنتمني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2021)

لسى شايفه الموضوع دلوقتى 
موضوع جميل جدا جدا  و يا رب نشوف كل  الاعضاء فيه  
و نتمنى الكل يرجع تانى. 
منوره يا نيفو بافكارك الجنان و مواضيعك الجميله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2021)

يسلام عليك يا خادم لما تحط لمستك الجميله فى اى موضوع بكلماتك الجميله .... 
منكرش ان قلبى وجعنى .... لكن كلام صح سكه حديد فيها محطات و فى كل محطه فى حد بينزل و يودع و فيه حد بيطلع و يتعرف 
اشكرك على الاغنيه الى ماشيه مع الكلام اخر تمام ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2021)

WooDyy قال:


> *ياريت المنتدي يرجع زى زمان*



يا ريت


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 يناير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لسى شايفه الموضوع دلوقتى
> موضوع جميل جدا جدا  و يا رب نشوف كل  الاعضاء فيه
> و نتمنى الكل يرجع تانى.
> منوره يا نيفو بافكارك الجنان و مواضيعك الجميله



تسلميلي حبيبتي 
بس الفكره قديمه  متقوليش لحد بقي


----------



## Maran+atha (23 يناير 2021)

رومية 10: 17
 اذا الايمان بالخبر،
 والخبر بكلمة الله.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تسلميلي حبيبتي
> بس الفكره قديمه  متقوليش لحد بقي



ههههههه لا بجد هههه طيب و ماله ما كل الموضه بتقدم و تختفى و ترجع تظهر تانى و تبقه موضه و جديده ههههه
نعتبر الموضوع موضه و رجعت من جديد هههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2021)

تصبحوا على خبر


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2021)

تصبحي علئ الف خير حبوا
اتمنالك احلام سعيدة​


----------



## كلدانية (23 يناير 2021)

تصبحون علئ خير
واتمنالكم ليلة سعيدة في حماية الرب


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2021)

اجمل وارق صباح علي الجميع

شكلي نسيت ازاي برفع الصور &#55357;&#56842;
الرابط بالمشاركه


----------



## BITAR (24 يناير 2021)

*صباح الخير 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2021)

صباح الخير
ا بيتر


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2021)

صباح البركات السماوية


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> اجمل وارق صباح علي الجميع
> 
> شكلي نسيت ازاي برفع الصور ��
> الرابط بالمشاركه


اجمل صباح عليكى و على الكل 
جميله جدا الصوره


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2021)

BITAR قال:


> *صباح الخير
> *​


 اجمل صباح استاذ بيتر


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2021)

My Rock قال:


> صباح البركات السماوية



اجمل صباح و اجمل بركه من الرب


----------



## خادم البتول (24 يناير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يسلام عليك يا خادم لما تحط لمستك الجميله فى اى موضوع بكلماتك الجميله ....
> منكرش ان قلبى وجعنى .... لكن كلام صح سكه حديد فيها محطات و فى كل محطه فى حد بينزل و يودع و فيه حد بيطلع و يتعرف
> اشكرك على الاغنيه الى ماشيه مع الكلام اخر تمام ههههه


 

أشكرك يا حبو وأعتذر لأني لم أرى رسالتك بالأمس. انتي يا صديقتي اللي طبعا جميلة وكل لمساتك وكلماتك دايما جميلة. عموما الكلمة أو اللمسة الجميلة زي *ثمرة *حلوة في شجرة كبيرة من آلاف الأوراق والأغصان والجذور: *كلها *معا جاهدت وخدمت وساعدت في رحلة طويلة لصناعة هذه الثمرة في النهاية! فالجميع في الحقيقة *بلا استثناء *بيشارك في *كل *ثمرة حلوة مسكرة بنلاقيها، في *كل *لمسة أو كلمة جميلة في حياتنا! 

أشكرك مرة تانية يا جميل، أسعد الله مساءك وتمنياتي للجميع بأحلى الأمسيات. :16_4_10:
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2021)

[/url][/IMG]

الطبيعه دائما ما تخبرنا بجمال صانعها
لكم مني كل التحيه 
والتمني بمساء هادي مريح لنفوسنا جميعا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 يناير 2021)

لوحه من الطبيعه جميله اوى يا نيفو 
اشكرك 
و تصبحوا على خير كلكم


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 يناير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لوحه من الطبيعه جميله اوى يا نيفو
> اشكرك
> و تصبحوا على خير كلكم



انتي الاجمل حبيبتي
تصبحي علي الف خير وسلام
ليله سعيده علي الجميع


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2021)

الله صورة روعة تبث الراحة في النفس
تسلم ايدك  
ومساء حلو وجميل عليك يااحلى نيفو​


----------



## Maran+atha (25 يناير 2021)




----------



## خادم البتول (25 يناير 2021)

صباح الذكريات.. صباح إذاعي قديم. 
 وزمـــان يا مصــــر!


[YOUTUBE]wUpNJFa7VjM[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2021)

صباح سعيد جديد
مملوء بركه وسلام


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 يناير 2021)

تصبحوا علي امل جديد لغد سعيد
امين


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2021)

*مساء الفل على الكل 
فينا الجميله وحشتينى 
نفسي نرجع ايام زمان  بس للاسف الاغلابيه مش موجودين 
وايمن فارق الدنيا كان انسان اكتر من رائع  ربنا يرحمه *


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2021)

تصبحي علئ خير حبيبتي
وللجميع يارب​


----------



## saudi-top (25 يناير 2021)

[/IMG]


----------



## كلدانية (25 يناير 2021)

ويبارك نهارك ويجعله خير وبركة
يااخ سعودي​


----------



## Maran+atha (26 يناير 2021)

كولوسي 2: 6-7
فكما قبلتم المسيح يسوع الرب اسلكوا فيه،
متاصلين ومبنيين فيه، وموطدين في الايمان،


----------



## Maran+atha (26 يناير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]2Z54L2gdn94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2021)

candy shop قال:


> *مساء الفل على الكل
> فينا الجميله وحشتينى
> نفسي نرجع ايام زمان  بس للاسف الاغلابيه مش موجودين
> وايمن فارق الدنيا كان انسان اكتر من رائع  ربنا يرحمه *


حبيبتي الغاليه عليا كاندي 
انتي وحشاني اكتر
باذن ربنا هيرجعوا بس في وقته
واستاذ ايمن هيفضل معانا دايما بسيرته العطره
محدش هيفدر ينساه اكيد


----------



## خادم البتول (26 يناير 2021)

*ده صباحك منوّر يا اخضر* 

أيضا من أغاني الصباح الجميلة.. الحبيبة.. الرائعة...
 التي ما عدنا للأسف نسمعها أو حتى نذكرها!


[YOUTUBE]Qz81qB462dY[/YOUTUBE]​
 (الكلمة الأولى هنا مش "*اتقل *فوق عيدانك" كما هو مكتوب! جائزة للسمّيعة ولمن يعرف ما هي الكلمة الصحيحة؟  الأعنية على أي حال تستحق وقفة خاصة بموضوع "الفن والإبداع" ونعطيكم الحل بمشيئة الرب هناك حين يأذن برسالتنا القادمة).  ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> *ده صباحك منوّر يا اخضر*
> 
> أيضا من أغاني الصباح الجميلة.. الحبيبة.. الرائعة...
> التي ما عدنا للأسف نسمعها أو حتى نذكرها!
> ...



صباحك جميل ومميز جدا
تمنياتي لك بيوم سعيد


----------



## خادم البتول (26 يناير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> صباحك جميل ومميز جدا
> تمنياتي لك بيوم سعيد


 

أشكرك يا نيفينا الغالية، ولك أيضا تمنياتي بنهار سعيد وبأحلى الأوقات. :16_4_10:

(وطبعا لا ترهقي نفسك بأي تعليق هنا، لأن الصباحات والمساءات كلها في الحقيقة مميزة رائعة، كلها تأتي حاملة عطر صاحبها المميز، خاصة من نجوم التوبيك أساتذتنا ماران وبيتر ومن أميراته كلدانية وحبو وكل المشاركين عموما بارك الرب الجميع).  
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> أشكرك يا نيفينا الغالية، ولك أيضا تمنياتي بنهار سعيد وبأحلى الأوقات. :16_4_10:
> 
> (وطبعا لا ترهقي نفسك بأي تعليق هنا، لأن الصباحات والمساءات كلها في الحقيقة مميزة رائعة، كلها تأتي حاملة عطر صاحبها المميز، خاصة من نجوم التوبيك أساتذتنا ماران وبيتر ومن أميراته كلدانية وحبو وكل المشاركين عموما بارك الرب الجميع).
> ​



كلام بالطبع صحيح
ولكن هناك مشاركات تستحق التعليق عليها
دمت بخير


----------



## النهيسى (26 يناير 2021)

*السلام الحقيقي متى ملأ القلب فاض على كل النفس فتشعر بالسلام في داخلها ومع كل من هم حولها مهما كانت مضايقاتهم ومتاعبهم. (القديس اغسطينوس)

أجمل مساء  لأختنا الفاضله وكل الأخوه الأحباء*​


----------



## خادم البتول (26 يناير 2021)

candy shop قال:


> *مساء الفل على الكل . . . *
> * نفسي نرجع ايام زمان  بس للاسف الاغلبيه مش موجودين *
> * . . . . . . . *




وعليكي أيضا يا قمرتنا مساء الفل والورد والياسمين أمنا الغالية *كاندي* الطيبة الجميلة! 

عندما أصبحت بعض مواقع الشبكة تحقق *أرباح خيالية*، التفتت علوم الاقتصاد والتسويق لدراسة الظاهرة دي وازاي بعض المواقع بتنجح بهذا الشكل وليه؟ إيه اللي بيجذب *ملايين *الزوار لموقع معين ويصرفهم عن موقع تاني بيقدم تقريبا نفس الخدمة؟ إيه اللي يجعل إنسان يختار موقع معين *بعينه* بينما يكون عنده حرفيا ملايين المواقع يختار بينها؟ حسبوا حتى الوقت: ليه الزائر بيخرج بعد ثواني من الموقع أو أحيانا بمجرد دخوله، وليه تمتد زيارته حتى لساعات في بعض مواقع أخرى؟ 

*الخلاصة:* أول كلمة، مفتاح السر، هي "*الخبرة*": خبرة الزائر في أي موقع يذهب إليه. هل خبرته إجمالا *إيجابية أم سلبية؟ *هل مشاعره أثناء الزيارة جيدة أم سيئة؟ هل وجد ما يحتاجه أو يبحث عنه؟ هل وجده بسهولة وبسرعة أم بعد مشقة ومعاناة؟ وهكذا. هو أصلا *محتاج *إيه الزائر ده اللي بيجيلك؟ إنت أولا "*بتبيع*" إيه وبالتالي متوقع *مين *يجيلك؟ جنسه إيه؟ تعليمه إيه؟ عمره كام؟ دخله كام؟..... 

*المقصود: *عودة الناس يا أمي، أو على الأقل طهور ناس جديدة، مسألة ليست *بالتمني*! مسألة أصبحت علم بحد ذاتها! مسألة محتاجة ناس تقعد بكل إخلاص وحياد تراقب وتحلل وتناقش *فين الخلل؟ ليه الناس أصلا رحلت؟ فين المشاكل؟ إيه حلها؟ *إحنا مين أصلا وبنبيع إيه؟ فاتحين المنتدى ده أساسا ليه؟ مين الزائر "*المستهدف*" في رؤيتنا وازاي نوصل ليه؟ هل موقع زي فيسبوك ده مثلا نجح كل هذا النجاح ببركة دعا الوالدين؟ وللا بالأحرى لأن فيه إدارة كاملة مئات على الأقل قاعدين كل يوم بيدرسوا ويناقشوا ويسألوا نفس الأسئلة دي؟ بالتالي احنا كمان ـ بقدر إمكانياتنا ـ لازم نسأل ونفهم على الأقل *إيه هدفنا أصلا؟ إيه قيمنا؟ إيه دورنا؟ وإيه خطتنا؟* لازم يكون فيه "*وعي*" بكل ده، وعند الجميع مش بس الإدارة. على الأقل حتى لا نقع في هذه التناقضات العجيبة التي نراها أحيانا! 

 (مثلا: إذا كان "غير المسيحي" هدف رئيسي من أهدافي أو حتى "هدف استراتيجي": ازاي بعد كده اتعامل بالذات مع غير المسيحي بكل *ريبة وشك وتعالي *وحتى *رفض *أحيانا؟! هل انا كده حققت "*الخبرة*" اللي تجعله يستمر؟! هل أنا كده كسبته وللا بالعكس ضيّعته؟! لا ومش بس معاملة سيئة مُنفرة وكأنك عايز "تتخلص" منه: ده انت اللي بتفصله بنفسك في الآخر وتتخلص منه فعلا! ده إيه الجمال ده! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 طيب ليكن، داكور، بس أوعى بقا بعد كده تقول أو حتى تفكر إنك منتدى "*تبشيري*"! وده مثال واحد *فقط* للتناقضات! يعني حتى لو حددناها أو عرّفناها على إنها فقط "كنيسة"، فقط للمسيحيين، سنجد على الأغلب تناقضات أخرى عديدة وهكذا)! 

*قصر الكلام: *عودة الناس أو على الأقل استحضار ناس جديدة جميلة تقوم بالمكان بعدنا هي رغبتنا لا شك جميعا وهي حلم رائع، لكنها ستبقى فقط رغبة ومجرد حلم ما لم نعيد التفكير بكل أمورنا، نصحح جذريا كل أخطائنا، ونبدأ العمل بشكل جدّي مختلف تماما! نصلي أن يعطينا الرب الحكمة والقدرة والشجاعة على ذلك. 


عذرا للإطالة، ويسعد مساكي يا رب ومسا أستاذنا الكبير *النهيسي *ـ بركة كبيرة حضوركما إلى هذا الموضوع ـ ويسعد مسا مضيفتنا صاحبة المقام بالطبع ومسا الأحباء جميعا. 

​


----------



## My Rock (26 يناير 2021)

مساكم مبارك


----------



## خادم البتول (26 يناير 2021)

saudi-top قال:


> [/IMG]


 
 
صباح الخير على عيونك *وكل سنة وانت طيب *مع إن ضعفي شخصيا لا أشارك بأعياد الميلاد. على أي حال عندما يزيد نشاطك ويعرفك الناس أكثر، ويعرفك عدد أكثر، ستجد على الأرجح احتفالا كبيرا بك في يوم كهذا وفي موضوع مستقل أيضا. أهلا بحضورك ونتمنى لك جميعا عاما سعيدا مباركا في نور الرب تبارك اسمه. لا أعرف ذوقك ولكن عندي "*ألماظة*" سعودية أهديها لك بمناسبة عيد ميلادك، ومن لا يحب على الأقل مقطع "*ليلة ليلة ليلة*" الذي أخذوه حتى في الغرب ورقصوا عليه؟  أطيب الأمسيات وأحلى الأوقات!​مُنيتي أسهر معاكم
واشتري بعمري رضاكم
يراودني أمل في ليلة ألقاكم
واطرز بالفرح أحزان فرقاكم
ليلة ليلة ليلة يا ليلة
ليلة ليلة ليلة يا ليلة
​

 [YOUTUBE]Q_HbfTHaM8M[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2021)

اتمنئ لكم ليلة سعيدة وهانئة
علئ امل اللقاء غداا بمشيئة الرب
تصبحون علئ خير​


----------



## Maran+atha (27 يناير 2021)

1 بطرس 5: 6-7
فتواضعوا تحت يد الله القوية لكي يرفعكم في حينه، 
 ملقين كل همكم عليه، لانه هو يعتني بكم.


----------



## Maran+atha (28 يناير 2021)

صباح الخير
ترنيمة كثير رائعة
أحب أشارككم بها اليوم
[YOUTUBE]6yr5RhA2tYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2021)

صباح الورد علي كل الموجودين
يوم جميل عليكم


----------



## خادم البتول (28 يناير 2021)

*[FONT=&quot]صباح جدو يا جدو*​​ 
[FONT=&quot]من أغاني الأطفال الصباحية التي أيضا لا تُنسى! ومين ينسى نغمة​
[FONT=&quot]
​​ [FONT=&quot]*التعلب فات.. فات.. وفي ديله سبع لفات*​
[FONT=&quot]​​ 
 [FONT=&quot](عذرا فهذا أفضل تسجيل متاح ولكن "الفيديو" لا علاقة له بالموضوع!​​ [FONT=&quot]اقترح تجاهله تماما والاستمتاع بالصوت فقط كما كنا نسمعها في الأيام الخوالي).[/FONT]


[YOUTUBE]AjJn2scpJEI[/YOUTUBE]
[FONT=&quot][FONT="]
[/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR][/FONT][/COLOR][COLOR=black][FONT=&quot][COLOR=Black][FONT=Arial][SIZE=5][COLOR=black][FONT="]
[/FONT] [/FONT]​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كلدانية (28 يناير 2021)

صباح الخير خادم  البتول
هههههه حلوووة فكرتنا بيها 
كنا نلعبها ايام مكنا اطفال 
وصباح الخير للجميع واتمنالكم نهار سعيد
ومليئ بالطاقة الايجابية


​


----------



## خادم البتول (28 يناير 2021)

صباح الخير أميرتنا *الكلدانية *الجميلة أشكر مشاعرك الطيبة ـ وصباح الخير لحضور هذا الصباح أيضا الأستاذ *ماران* وترانيمة العذبة والأستاذة *نيفينا *وإطلالتها الحلوة ـ تمنياتي لك وجميع الأحباء بيوم دافئ ونهار مشرق سعيد. :16_4_10:


​


----------



## Maran+atha (28 يناير 2021)




----------



## Maran+atha (28 يناير 2021)

ترنيمة رائعة جداً
[YOUTUBE]F4vgl4ZVvc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (28 يناير 2021)

*اليوم الجمعة 21 طوبة تذكار والدة الإله القديسة مريم العذراء*

من انجيل المسيح حسب البشير لوقا 
الاصحاح 1: الآيات 39 إلى 56
 39 فقامت مريم في تلك الايام وذهبت بسرعة الى الجبال الى مدينة يهوذا 40 ودخلت بيت زكريا وسلمت على اليصابات. 41 فلما سمعت اليصابات سلام مريم ارتكض الجنين في بطنها وامتلات اليصابات من الروح القدس 42 وصرخت بصوت عظيم وقالت: «مباركة انت في النساء ومباركة هي ثمرة بطنك! 43 فمن اين لي هذا ان تاتي ام ربي الي؟ 44 فهوذا حين صار صوت سلامك في اذني ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج في بطني. 45 فطوبى للتي امنت ان يتم ما قيل لها من قبل الرب».

46 فقالت مريم: «تعظم نفسي الرب 47 وتبتهج روحي بالله مخلصي 48 لانه نظر الى اتضاع امته. فهوذا منذ الان جميع الاجيال تطوبني 49 لان القدير صنع بي عظائم واسمه قدوس 50 ورحمته الى جيل الاجيال للذين يتقونه. 51 صنع قوة بذراعه. شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم. 52 انزل الاعزاء عن الكراسي ورفع المتضعين. 53 اشبع الجياع خيرات وصرف الاغنياء فارغين. 54 عضد اسرائيل فتاه ليذكر رحمة 55 كما كلم اباءنا. لابراهيم ونسله الى الابد». 56 فمكثت مريم عندها نحو ثلاثة اشهر ثم رجعت الى بيتها.

[YOUTUBE]dmhz6nUhDSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (29 يناير 2021)

من السنكسار

اليوم 21 من الشهر المبارك طوبة, أحسن الله استقباله، وأعاده علينا وعليكم، ونحن في هدوء واطمئنان، مغفوري الخطايا والآثام، من قِبَل مراحم الرب، يا آبائي وأخوتي.
آمين.

21- اليوم الحادى والعشرين - شهر طوبة

نياحة والدة الاله القديسة مريم العذراء

فى مثل هذا اليوم نعيد بتذكار السيدة العذراء الطاهرة البكر البتول الذكية مريم والدة الإله الكلمة أم الرحمة، الحنونة شفاعتها تكون معنا . آمين .

[YOUTUBE]h5nefeUJXQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (29 يناير 2021)

صباح الخير أستاذ ماران. أشكرك لأنك ح تخليني أحب الترانيم العربية مع إني للأسف ماليش فيها كتير (عدا الست فيروز طبعا وبعض أصوات أخرى قليلة). عموما عايز بس النهارده اقولك ألا تيأس يا صديقي. يعني إذا لقيتها في يوم صفصفت علينا أنا وانت بس: لا تيأس. إذا لقيتها بعد كده صفصفت حتى عليك انت لوحدك: بردو لا تيأس. استمر، حتى بدون أي تفاعل أو مشاركة. أديني بقولك من دلوقت عشان تعمل حسابك. انت مش لوحدك، إنما بس الأحباء هنا في حالة *صمت وتأمل شديد *معظم الوقت. حاضرين كلهم ومنوّرين، إنما سارحين في الملكوت، ربنا يبارك الجميع. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***​ 
صباحنا اليوم صباح ضاحك، مع واحد من أفكه مشاهد السينما المصرية، عندما التقت عبقرية المليجي مع عبقرية النابلسي (طبعا بالإضافة لعبقرية يوسف جوهر كاتبا وعاطف سالم مخرجا). 

اسمع لما اقولك، حاجة من اتنين:
*يا إنت تبطل تصوير.. يا أنا أبطل صحافة*





[YOUTUBE]rSOcgiSd_ZQ[/YOUTUBE]​

طبعا مشهدهما الأول في الفيلم لا يقل إبداعا، ومن أشهر عباراته: المليجي ساخرا في بداية المشهد: «*صور؟ حرام عليك تسمّيها صور! *دي تابلوهات حية»، أيضا عبارته بعد انفجاره أخيرا وطرده ليونس عندما جاءوا له بالصور: «استنى عندك... *أنا لازم أعذبك بصورك زي ما عذبتني*»! + فعلا لا تعليق! قمة الإبداع على كل المستويات! تجدون هذا المشهد بالدقيقة 12 من الفيلم نفسه على هذا الرابط. 

(بالمناسبة ـ أضيف بحكم معرفتي المحدودة بهذا المجال ـ أن البلاتوه كله كان بالقطع يضحك أثناء تصوير هذه المشاهد، حتى المليجي والنابلسي ـ من فرط التقمص ـ كان من السهل جدا أن "يفصلا" ويضحك أحدهما فيضحك الآخر، وعليه فقد تم بالتأكيد إعادة تصوير هذه الدقائق القليلة عدة مرات حتى وصلتنا هكذا في النهاية)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



​


----------



## My Rock (29 يناير 2021)

صباحكم مبارك بإسم المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2021)

صباح البركات والتعويضات


----------



## Maran+atha (29 يناير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (29 يناير 2021)

اتمني للجميع ليلة هادئة ونوم مريح
واحلام سعيده
وسلام من ملك السلام يملئ قلوبكم 
امين


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يناير 2021)

مزمور 145: 17
الرب بار في كل طرقه 
ورحيم في كل اعماله.


----------



## خادم البتول (30 يناير 2021)

*رزقي على الله*

 صباحنا اليوم مع طرفة جميلة 
(قيل حدثت فعلا، ولو أنها حدثت فعلا فهي حقا من أروع العبر)

 حكاية شحاذان وقف أولهما تحت شباك الأميرة وقال «*رزقي على الله*»، ثم راح يدعو بجزيل الخير وعظيم الجزاء لمن يُحسن إليه. فلما سمعته الأميرة ألقت إليه دينارا، فتلقاه الشحاذ شاكرا داعيا لها مرة أخرى ثم انصرف. فلما رأي الشحاذ الثاني صنيع الأميرة تقدم فوقف أيضا تحت شباكها ثم قال «*رزقي على الأميرة*»، ثم راح يكيل لها المديح ويصفها بأحلى عبارات الثناء. أما الأميرة فقد أعجبها بالفعل مديح الرجل كثيرا وطربت له أيّما طرب، حتى أنها قامت فأحضرت خاتما من الماس، ثم خبأته ببراعة داخل رغيف من الخبز، وألقت الرغيف للسائل. فلما تلقى الشحاذ الرغيف نظر إليه بزهد شديد وهو يشعر بخيبة الأمل، ثم انطلق مسرعا وراء الشحاذ الأول، حتى أدركه فعرض عليه رغيف الأميرة مقابل دينارها، وتوسل إليه لأنه بحاجة للمال ولا حاجة له بالخبز. لم تكن صفقة عادلة، لكن الشحاذ الأول رقّ لحاله، كما أنه كان بالفعل جائعا، وبالتالي قبل العرض. أعطاه دينار الأميرة وأخذ هو رغيفها، ومضى كلاهما إلى حال سبيله! 
​


----------



## خادم البتول (30 يناير 2021)

هذا مثال كيف "*يفصل*" الممثل كما أشرت بالأمس (مع أن الأمثلة عزيزة جدا في السينما، لأن اللقطة ببساطة تعاد). هنا كما نرى: بعد أن قال العملاق *عادل أدهم:* «إيه رأيك يا آنسة» *ضحك. *هذه الضحكة ليست بالسيناريو، بل كان أدهم يضحك بالفعل. شيء ما في وجه هذه الفتاة أو تعبيراتها جعله يضحك (عملاق أمام كتكوتة، ماذا تتوقع؟) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 أو ربما ببساطة "نسي" الكلام وهذا أيضا يحدث كثيرا. بكل حال ـ ولأنه ممثل "*كبير*" حقا ـ فقد استوعب الضحكة سريعا وكأنها داخل المشهد وأكمل، كما كان المخرج ذكيا أيضا فلم يسرع بصيحة "cut" الشهيرة. الوحيد الذي أخطأ هنا بالتالي هو في الحقيقة يونس شلبي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لأنه تحرك وحتى ابتسم ـ دون أن يسمع "cut" أولا ـ وكاد بالتالي يفسد اللقطة حقا على الجميع، لولا أنه أيضا تدارك نفسه سريعا وعاد للمشهد ومرّت اللقطة في النهاية دون إعادة. 


[YOUTUBE]zYV2tJH9ENk[/YOUTUBE]

***​
أما المشاهد التراجيدية "الثقيلة" فالإعادة فيها ليست مكلفة فقط بل *مؤلمة *أيضا، مؤلمة كثيرا. تخيل أنهم اضطروا لإعادة المشهد القادم (مشهد اللقاء الأخير بين كلاريس وهانيبال في الفيلم الشهير "صمت الحملان" ـ 1991 ـ الذي كان علامة في حينه)! تخيل حجم الإعداد والجهد "*النفسي*" الذي كان على هذه النجمة الجميلة (جودي فوستر) أن تبذله وكيف راحت مشاعرها تنمو تدريجيا من اللحظة الأولى حتى الدقيقة 5 تقريبا، حين وقع فجأة أحد أجهزة الإضاءة فأحدث دويا هائلا وفسدت اللقطة! في الحقيقة ـ يحكي مخرج الفيلم ـ *صرخت *فوستر في هذه اللحظة وكاد يغشى عليها! لم تصرخ خوفا، فالجهاز الذي سقط كان بعيدا عنها، وإنما *صرخت ألما*، من فرط الألق والحساسية التي كانت قد بلغتها ثم انهارت كلها فجأة وعادت إلى الواقع! ولنلاحظ هنا أن فوستر ـ علاوة على عبء التقمص أو التماهي بالشخصية ـ كان عليها أيضا عبء آخر: هو إثبات نفسها، هذه الأمريكية الصغيرة، أمام هذا الوحش الإنجليزي (*سير *أنطوني هوبكنز لاحقا)، وإلا "حرقها" الرجل و"سرق الكاميرا" تماما منها وربما انتهى مشوارها السينمائي كله في بدايته بسبب مشهد كهذا! 


[YOUTUBE]2LrFsXAvzqc[/YOUTUBE]​

على أي حال هدأت فوستر في النهاية ورجعت لتعيد التصوير، ولكي تتألق مرة أخرى وتصمد أمام هوبكنز كما نرى، في مشهد صار من أجمل مشاهد السينما العالمية، حتى أنه يخطفك وقد تتأثر به وإن لم تفهم كلمة واحدة من الحوار، كل هذا بسبب هذه *الحرارة *وهذه *الطاقة *النفسية العجيبة التي وضعها كلا النجمان فيه!

*وصباح الفن والإبداع والجمال! *​
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يناير 2021)

صباح الابداع والتميز


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يناير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]m6NWB7fzeyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 يناير 2021)

تصبحوا علي الف سلامه وخير
دمتم في سعاده


----------



## Maran+atha (30 يناير 2021)

فيلبي 4: 19
فيملا الهي كل احتياجكم
 بحسب غناه في المجد 
في المسيح يسوع.
[YOUTUBE]oKNz9iUFbUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> تصبحوا علي الف سلامه وخير
> دمتم في سعاده


تصبحي علئ خير
يااحلئ نيفو​


----------



## كلدانية (30 يناير 2021)

Maran+atha قال:


> فيلبي 4: 19
> فيملا الهي كل احتياجكم
> بحسب غناه في المجد
> في المسيح يسوع.
> [YOUTUBE]oKNz9iUFbUg[/YOUTUBE]


امين 
احد مبارك للجميع ​


----------



## كلدانية (31 يناير 2021)

تصبحون علئ خير
ودمتم في رعاية الرب


https://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&url=...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCPCeuK3vxO4CFQAAAAAdAAAAABA7​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2021)

احلي صباح لما تصحي علي ابتسامه
اطفالك الصغار
احلي صباح مملوء بالامل والرجاء علي الغالين


----------



## خادم البتول (31 يناير 2021)

دائما يا رب مبتسمين ربنا يحفظهم ويباركهم. 

وما دمنا نتحدث عن "الأطفال الصغار" 
فليكن صباحنا اليوم مع بعض الصور الجميلة*
وصباح الإبداع الإلهي هذه المرة *



















​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> دائما يا رب مبتسمين ربنا يحفظهم ويباركهم.
> 
> وما دمنا نتحدث عن "الأطفال الصغار"
> فليكن صباحنا اليوم مع بعض الصور الجميلة*
> ...




واوووو حلوين اوي
دايما اي كائن صغير بيكون بهجه للي حوليه
مشاركتك دايما مميزه 
دمت بخير


----------



## My Rock (31 يناير 2021)

صباح البركات السماوية


----------



## خادم البتول (31 يناير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> *دايما *اي كائن صغير بيكون بهجه للي حوليه



*دايما*؟! 
لا.. أشك..

أحيانا بتكون دي الطريقة الوحيدة عشان ترتاحي من شقاوتهم! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







​ 
قال "دايما" قال!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***

أشكرك على تقديرك وصباح الخير عليكي وعلى *الزعيم*، والأستاذ *ماران *والأميرة *كلدانية *وكل الحضور الكريم طبعا. صباحكم سعيد ونهاركم مشرق مبارك. :16_4_10:​ ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 يناير 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> *دايما*؟!
> لا.. أشك..
> 
> أحيانا بتكون دي الطريقة الوحيدة عشان ترتاحي من شقاوتهم!
> ...


 ابتسامه الصباح تغني عن شقاوة باقي اليوم
عن نفسي نفسي احدفهم  من البلكونه مش اعلقهم بس


----------



## خادم البتول (31 يناير 2021)

* 
مسـاء الشِـعر الجميـل *


قصيدة: *إلى رجــــل*

متى ستعرف كم أهواك يا رجلا
أبيع من أجله الدنيا وما فيها

 يا من تحديت في حبي له مدنا
بحالها، وسأمضي في تحديها

لو تطلب البحر في عينيك أسكبه
أو تطلب الشمس في كفيك أرميها

أنا أحبك فوق الغيم أكتبها
وللعصافير والأشجار أحكيها

أنا أحبك فوق الماء أنقشها
وللعناقيد والأقداح أسقيها

أنا أحبك يا سيفا أسال دمي
يا قصة لست أدري ما أسميها

أنا أحبك حاول أن تساعدني
فإن من بدأ المأساة ينهيها

وإن من فتح الأبواب يغلقها
وإن من أشعل النيران يطفيها

يا من يدخن في صمت ويتركني
في البحر أرفع مرساتي وألقيها

ألا تراني ببحر الحب غارقة
والموج يمضغ آمالي ويرميها

أنزل قليلا عن الأهداب يا رجلا
ما زال يقتل أحلامي ويحييها

كفاك تلعب دور العاشقين معي
وتنتقي كلمات لست تعنيها

كم اخترعت مكاتيبا سترسلها
وأسعدتني ورود سوف تهديها

وكم ذهبت لوعد لا وجود له
وكم حلمت بأثواب سأشريها

وكم تمنيت لو للرقص تطلبني
وحيرتني ذراعي أين ألقيها

ارجع إلي فإن الأرض واقفة
كأنما الأرض فرت من ثوانيها

ارجع فبعدك لا عقد أعلقه
ولا لمست عطوري في أوانيها

لمن جمالي لمن شال الحرير لمن
ضفائري منذ أعوام أربيها

ارجع كما أنت صحوا كنت أم مطرا
فما حياتي أنا إن لم تكن فيها

**نــزار قبــاني**

 (الكلمات والأبيات بهذا اللون تم تغييرها أو حذفها من القصيدة عند غنائها، بلحن "الأستاذ" طبعا كما هو معروف وصوت السيدة نجاة الصغيرة).

***

ونسمعها أيضا بصوت الشاعر الكبير، مع المقطع الأخير تغنيه "صوت الحب الدافئ" في واحدة من أروع حفلاتها وأكثر حالاتها انسجاما وانتشاء وطربا! 


[YOUTUBE]WNXLp48EW-E[/YOUTUBE]


أسعد الله ليلتكم وتعطرت كل أيامكم بنسمات المحبة والصفو والسلام. 


 (وأستأذن الأحباء أخيرا في بعض الوقت ـ ضعفي ما زال "عابر سبيل" ـ على أن نلتقي بمشيئة الرب بعد الفاصل).
​


----------



## candy shop (31 يناير 2021)

*مساء الفل على اجمل اسره
واروع منتدى​*


----------



## Maran+atha (1 فبراير 2021)




----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2021)

*صباح الخير للغاليين 
*
​


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2021)

صباحكم مبارك


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2021)

صباحكم معطر بالياسمين
مملوء ببركه الله وسلامه الذي يفوق العقول


----------



## WooDyy (1 فبراير 2021)

*كلها صباحات ومساءات .. مافيش موضوع نتكلم فيه ؟؟ *


----------



## BITAR (1 فبراير 2021)

WooDyy قال:


> *كلها صباحات ومساءات .. مافيش موضوع نتكلم فيه ؟؟ *


*المنتدى ملىء بالاقسام والمواضيع
اذا تكلمنا هنا
من سيتابع المواضيع والمشاركات  ؟
تحياتى* ​


----------



## grges monir (1 فبراير 2021)

مساء الورد


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)

مساء الفل والياسمين جرجس
​


----------



## My Rock (1 فبراير 2021)

مساكم مبارك يا غاليين


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)

مسائك جميل استاذنا​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2021)

تصبحون علئ سعادة تملا قلوبكم
واتمنئ لكم احلاما سعيدة
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 فبراير 2021)

تصبحون علي خير
تمنياتي بليله هادئه


----------



## Maran+atha (2 فبراير 2021)

عبرانيين 3: 14
لاننا قد صرنا شركاء المسيح، 
ان تمسكنا ببداءة الثقة ثابتة الى النهاية،


----------



## BITAR (2 فبراير 2021)

*صباحكم ويومكم جميل*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 فبراير 2021)

http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]/url][/IMG]

صباح الجمال


----------



## grges monir (2 فبراير 2021)

صباح الخير


----------



## Maran+atha (3 فبراير 2021)

1 كورنثوس 1: 9
امين هو الله 
الذي به دعيتم الى 
شركة ابنه يسوع المسيح ربنا.


----------



## Maran+atha (4 فبراير 2021)

1 يوحنا 4: 16
الله محبة،
ومن يثبت في المحبة،
يثبت في الله والله فيه.


----------



## BITAR (4 فبراير 2021)

*صباح الخير
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 فبراير 2021)

صباح الخير
والابتسامه والشقاوة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (4 فبراير 2021)

مساء الخير عليكم 
وحشتونى كلكم--- يا رب تكونوا كلكم بيخر و بسلام


----------



## My Rock (4 فبراير 2021)

مساكم مبارك باسم المسيح


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 فبراير 2021)

احلي مساء الورد علي الجميع


----------



## BITAR (6 فبراير 2021)

*صباح الخير *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 فبراير 2021)

صباح جديد سعيد علي الجميع


----------



## girgis2 (6 فبراير 2021)

*صباح الفل*


----------



## خادم البتول (6 فبراير 2021)

منذ ثلاثة أيام وأنا أقوم من نومي على نغمة راقصة تداعبني! لم أحلم بأي شيء، ولكن بمجرد أن أقوم أسمعها برأسي: إيقاع "*مقسوم*" راقص على "*حوارية*" جميلة بين آلات متعددة! الموسيقى تشبه موسيقى بليغ، لكني لا أتذكر هذه الأغنية أبدا. في اليوم الثاني تعجبت لتكرار نفس الموسيقى، هكذا دون مناسبة! أما اليوم، عندما تكررت نفس النغمة  للمرة الثالثة، أخذت الأمر جدّيا وقررت العثور عليها. بشكل عام تكون هذه في الغالب علامة كي أحضر الأغنية وأشاركها مع أحدهم. ولكن ما هي الأغنية أصلا، وكيف أجد نغمة لا تتجاوز ثوانٍ في "بحر" الأغنيات التي أعرفها؟ العجيب على أي حال أنني وجدتها فعلا في النهاية! 

وطلعت مش بليغ، في لحن لنجاة كما تصورت في البداية. طلعت *للأستاذ*، مع *العندليب*، في أغنية طويلة لا أسمعها كثيرا ـ رغم روعة موسيقاها ـ ولذلك كنت ناسيها تماما! طلعت بالتحديد مجموعة الصولوهات بداية من *الدقيقة 5 *تقريبا في هذا الفيديو!  


[YOUTUBE]ekYbtcpAkAM[/YOUTUBE]الموسيقى تبدأ بالدقيقة 5، وأما "الحوارية" المقصودة فتبدأ مع صولو الناي (للأستاذ *محمود عفت*) مع صولو الأكورديون (للأستاذ *مختار السيد*). شوف أو بالأحرى *اسمع  *أول ما الاتنين دول قاموا وقفوا: موسيقى فعلا أكثر من رائعة! عملها ازاي دي عبد الوهاب وجابها منين؟! ليها حق نجوى وسهير ومصر كلها لما كانت تقوم ترقص في هذا الزمن الجميل! 




​
وللنجاح حقا أسرار!  على سيرة *الأستاذ عفت *ـ عازف الناي الأشهر في مصر ـ الراجل ده كان جميل. كنا في مرحلة الصبا نراه يظهر فجأة في أبهى حلة ـ في "معهد الموسيقى العربية" حيث التحقت لبعض الوقت ـ فيأخذ الفرّاش العجوز إلى غرفة مغلقة، وما هي إلا دقائق حتى يغادر من جديد! هكذا! لا يسأل عن أي أستاذ من أساتذتنا الكبار آنذاك ولا يجالس أي أحد، ولا حتى في حديقة المعهد التي كان "النجوم" جميعا يمرون بها عند زيارتهم لهذه القلعة الموسيقية العريقة! لماذا جاء عفت ولماذا رحل: لا أحد يعلم! ودارت الأيام حتى خلوت ذات يوم إلى الفرّاش وسألته عن سر الأستاذ عفت وزياراته الخاطفة. تردد الرجل قليلا، ثم كشف لي السر: الأستاذ عفت ـ بمجرد أن يتلقى أية أموال ـ يأتي إلىّ هنا مباشرة فيعطيني بالضبط *عُشر *ما قبض للفقراء قبل أن يعود حتى إلى بيته! هذا *أول* ما يفعل مباشرة حين يصله أي مبلغ من المال كبيرا كان أو صغيرا، وهكذا حاله معي منذ كان في سنك تقريبا. فهذا هو سر زياراته الخاطفة إلى هنا!  

*ومساء الأنس والفرح والجمال على كل الناس الجميلة **:16_4_10: *​ ​


----------



## saudi-top (6 فبراير 2021)

واعتذر جدا عن تاخري  لوجود ضروف هنا تجبرتي ان لا ادخل اي وقت و مكان يوجد فيه مؤمنين واخوتي عندما اجد الفرصه سوف اوكون وسطكم الرب يباركم


----------



## +Nevena+ (7 فبراير 2021)

saudi-top قال:


> واعتذر جدا عن تاخري  لوجود ضروف هنا تجبرتي ان لا ادخل اي وقت و مكان يوجد فيه مؤمنين واخوتي عندما اجد الفرصه سوف اوكون وسطكم الرب يباركم



ربنا يكون معاك ويسندك 
وتنورنا باي وقت


----------



## كلدانية (7 فبراير 2021)

اتمنئ لكم
ليلة هانئة وهادئة للجميع
تصبحون علئ الف خير​


----------



## Maran+atha (8 فبراير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]S0Z63OdVRh8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BITAR (8 فبراير 2021)

*صباح الخير *

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (8 فبراير 2021)




----------



## Maran+atha (9 فبراير 2021)

مزمور 40: 8
 أَنْ أَفْعَلَ مَشِيئَتَكَ يَا إِلهِي سُرِرْتُ،
 وَشَرِيعَتُكَ فِي وَسَطِ أَحْشَائِي».
[YOUTUBE]RjEehbjbIAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 فبراير 2021)

صباح الامل


----------



## خادم البتول (10 فبراير 2021)

* 
الفجر لسه بيبتسم بين دمعتين! 
*

[YOUTUBE]7wbXkzqK780[/YOUTUBE]
  ومعنا التسجيل القديم أيضا، عندما *أدهشنا *في بداياته.. وبداياتنا! (الملحن المطرب الفنان الكبير الأستاذ *أحمد الحجار* هو بالمناسبة هكذا بالضبط كما يبدو: أكثر أهل الفن أدبا ودماثة ورقة ولطفا)!
​[YOUTUBE]TV1IPD2wMe8[/YOUTUBE]


*ومساؤكم سعيد عاطر* 

​


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2021)

مساكم مبارك


----------



## Maran+atha (11 فبراير 2021)

مزمور 42: 1-2
كما يشتاق الايل الى جداول المياه 
هكذا تشتاق نفسي اليك يا الله.
عطشت نفسي الى الله الى الاله الحي.
متى اجيء واتراءى قدام الله. 
[YOUTUBE]Ogc3NmDknPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (11 فبراير 2021)

نهاركم سعيد 
مليئ بفرح المسيح​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 فبراير 2021)

صباح البركه والراحه


----------



## Maran+atha (12 فبراير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]oKNz9iUFbUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 فبراير 2021)

مساء الفل و الجمال


----------



## Maran+atha (13 فبراير 2021)

متى 11: 28
 تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين
 والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم.
[YOUTUBE]lUb5sCCAQ04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## النهيسى (13 فبراير 2021)

*تحياتى ليكم​*


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2021)

BITAR قال:


> *صباح الخير
> *​


صباح الورد استاذنا


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2021)

صباح جميل عليكم احبائى


----------



## Maran+atha (14 فبراير 2021)

(سفر المزامير 122: 1)
فَرِحْتُ بِالْقَائِلِينَ لِي: «إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ نَذْهَبُ».
[YOUTUBE]nQjrD2U1IKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (14 فبراير 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (14 فبراير 2021)

صباح مميز ببركه ومحبه رب المجد
صباح الحب


----------



## Maran+atha (14 فبراير 2021)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين
غداً الاثنين الموافق 15 / 2 / 2021 ميلاديا
عيد دخول الرب يسوع المسيح الهيكل بعد الميلاد بأربعين يوم





انجيل المسيح حسب البشير لوقا الأصحاح الثاني
25 وكان رجل في اورشليم اسمه سمعان كان بارا تقيا ينتظر تعزية اسرائيل والروح القدس كان عليه. 26 وكان قد اوحي اليه بالروح القدس انه لا يرى الموت قبل ان يرى مسيح الرب. 27 فاتى بالروح الى الهيكل. وعندما دخل بالصبي يسوع ابواه ليصنعا له حسب عادة الناموس 28 اخذه على ذراعيه وبارك الله وقال: 29 «الان تطلق عبدك يا سيد حسب قولك بسلام 30 لان عيني قد ابصرتا خلاصك 31 الذي اعددته قدام وجه جميع الشعوب.32 نور اعلان للامم ومجدا لشعبك اسرائيل». 33 وكان يوسف وامه يتعجبان مما قيل فيه. 34 وباركهما سمعان وقال لمريم امه: «ها ان هذا قد وضع لسقوط وقيام كثيرين في اسرائيل ولعلامة تقاوم. 35 وانت ايضا يجوز في نفسك سيف لتعلن افكار من قلوب كثيرة».


[YOUTUBE]KyiTFCGpw0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## My Rock (14 فبراير 2021)

مساكم مبارك


----------



## انت مهم (15 فبراير 2021)

صباح المحبه لكل الاحبه


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2021)

صباح المطر
وريحته اللي بتعطر الارض


----------



## AdmanTios (16 فبراير 2021)

صباح الخير و البركة


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 فبراير 2021)

ربي يسعد مساءكم


----------



## خادم البتول (16 فبراير 2021)

*[FONT=&quot]يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام!*​​ 
[FONT=&quot]يا ورد على فل وياسمين * يا عود ريحان زان البستان​​ [FONT=&quot]بغني للنـاس الحـلوين * متجمعين أهــل وخــلان​​ [FONT=&quot]يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام​​ [FONT=&quot]​
​ [YOUTUBE]YQC7DEFPJeU[/YOUTUBE]​ 
[FONT=&quot]بغني للي سنين البين * ماعلمتهوش النسـيان​​ [FONT=&quot]ده المـر مـر وع الجــلبين * جاي الزمان صافي وحَليان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يا سلام يا سلام يا سلام 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (17 فبراير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]hkA9J87OyAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## AdmanTios (17 فبراير 2021)

نهار جديد و نور جديد مُشرق من رب المجد علي جميع صنعة يديه


----------



## Maran+atha (17 فبراير 2021)

إنجيل متى 5: 3
«طُوبَى لِلْمَسَاكِينِ بِالرُّوحِ، 
لأَنَّ لَهُمْ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.


----------



## grges monir (17 فبراير 2021)

مش اثبات حضور
دةمحضر حضور
الواحد ناقص يبلغ الشرطة عشان يكسر باب المنتدى عشان يدخل


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 فبراير 2021)

grges monir قال:


> مش اثبات حضور
> دةمحضر حضور
> الواحد ناقص يبلغ الشرطة عشان يكسر باب المنتدى عشان يدخل



يمكن من البرد بابك قافش هههههه

نورت المحضر


----------



## AdmanTios (18 فبراير 2021)

صباحكم فرح يملاء قلوبكم جميع الأحباء


----------



## خادم البتول (18 فبراير 2021)

أسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا.  نتذكر الليلة ـ بمناسبة موضوع الانتحار ـ هذه اللحظة التي لا تُنسى حقا في تاريخ الموسيقى! كانت نجمة الغناء الكبيرة "*لارا فابيان*" ـ وهي إحدى أكثر النساء رقة وحساسية على سطح هذا الكوكب ـ تمر بأزمة نفسية حادة في بداية الألفية الجديدة، لظروف عائلية وعملية أيضا. آنذاك دخلت لارا فعليا في حالة اكتئاب حاد وبدأت أفكار الانتحار تسيطر عليها. ذهبت على أي حال إلى باريس لإحياء حفل تعاقدت عليه، ومعها أيضا لأجل الفرنسيين أغنية جديدة "Je t'aime"! لكن ما حدث كان غريبا: فوجئت لارا أن جمهور باريس ـ منذ اللحظة الأولى ـ يعرف الأغنية بالفعل ويحفظها عن ظهر قلب (هذا سبب دهشتها كما نرى في اللحظات الأولى من الفيديو)! أكثر من ذلك: كان الجمهور يغني ليس *معها *ولكن *لأجلها*، كان يغني لها هي *شخصيا*، وقد استبدلوا كلمة "Je t'aime" (أحبك) بكلمة "On t’aime" (نحبك)! 


[YOUTUBE]IYnFwUbC9A8[/YOUTUBE]

العبارة التي قالتها لارا في البداية: "لقد فاجئتموني تماما".. "لقد أخذتموني على غرة"! 
​
 خلفية القصة: فرقة لارا الموسيقية ـ وكانت على علم بأزمتها النفسية ـ قامت بتسريب الأغنية سرا قبل الحفل إلى بعض كبار المعجبين بجمهورها الفرنسي، وهكذا أعدوا لها معا هذه المفاجأة. أما ختام القصة الجميلة فهو قول لارا فيما بعد: «*أدركت في تلك اللحظة فوق المسرح أن الحياة جميلة! أدركت أن الحياة تستحق أن نعيشها!*»

*ومساؤكم جميل عاطر* ​ ​


----------



## Maran+atha (19 فبراير 2021)

اليوم 12 من شهر أمشير 
تذكار رئيس الملائكة الجليل الملاك ميخائيل
[YOUTUBE]Ya8UHJeyJ04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (20 فبراير 2021)

مزمور 34: 8
ذوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب.
طوبى للرجل المتوكل عليه.
[YOUTUBE]SI-jK5arYTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BITAR (20 فبراير 2021)

*صباح الخير *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 فبراير 2021)

صباح الأمل والفرحه


----------



## خادم البتول (20 فبراير 2021)

الموسيقى الأيرلندية من أجمل الموسيقات الراقصة حول العالم، وفريق كورز (عائلة كور: الأخوات أندريا، شارون، كارولين، مع شقيقهم جيم) من أشهر الفرق التي قدمتها لنا. أرشح اليوم القطعة المفضلة بالنسبة لي، ثم القطعة التي تعرفت فيها عليهم للمرة الأولى. قطعتان من البهجة حقا، ككل الموسيقات الأيرلندية والإسكتلندية الراقصة. سهرتكم سعيدة. 
​Toss The Feathers

[YOUTUBE]_edkn7Qd9Zg[/YOUTUBE]


Joy of Life

[YOUTUBE]ocfovIhLhwI[/YOUTUBE]


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2021)

grges monir قال:


> مش اثبات حضور
> دةمحضر حضور
> الواحد ناقص يبلغ الشرطة عشان يكسر باب المنتدى عشان يدخل



هههههههههههه ليه كدا بس --- الباب عند قدم و لا ايه --- من قله فتح الباب و لا ايه ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> أسعد الله مساء الأحباء جميعا.  نتذكر الليلة ـ بمناسبة موضوع الانتحار ـ هذه اللحظة التي لا تُنسى حقا في تاريخ الموسيقى! كانت نجمة الغناء الكبيرة "*لارا فابيان*"
> العبارة التي قالتها لارا في البداية: "لقد فاجئتموني تماما".. "لقد أخذتموني على غرة"!
> [/CENTER]
> 
> ...



تصدق ان اللحظه الى لا تنسى اول مره اعرفها اساسا ---
شكرا على المعلومه  و فعلا حركه حلوه جدا من الفريق بتاعها-- حركه كلها دعم و محبه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 فبراير 2021)

صباحكم جميل و مشرق---
صباح الخير و المحبه و البركه


----------



## AdmanTios (21 فبراير 2021)

يوم جديد و إشراقة شمس جديدة
صباح الخيرات و الأمل و البركات ع الجميع


----------



## Maran+atha (22 فبراير 2021)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وبالف صحة وسلام
اليوم الأول من صوم يونان بركاته على جميعنا آمين.
انجيل المسيح حسب البشير متى 
الاصحاح 12: الآية 40
لانه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال 
هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الارض ثلاثة ايام وثلاث ليال.






[YOUTUBE]1TeJf1ymZAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (22 فبراير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]FuFSQ71MopY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (22 فبراير 2021)

تصبحون علئ الف خير
اتمنالكم ليلة هانئة واحلام سعيدة
​


----------



## Maran+atha (23 فبراير 2021)

[YOUTUBE]pkLil3r8KYw[/YOUTUBE]
تامل لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث عن صوم يونان النبي


----------



## Maran+atha (23 فبراير 2021)

من سفر يونان الأصحاح 2
1 فصلى يونان الى الرب الهه من جوف الحوت 
2 وقال.دعوت من ضيقي الرب فاستجابني.
صرخت من جوف الهاوية فسمعت صوتي. 
3 لانك طرحتني في العمق في قلب البحار.
فاحاط بي نهر.جازت فوقي جميع تياراتك ولججك. 
4 فقلت قد طردت من امام عينيك.
ولكنني اعود انظر الى هيكل قدسك. 
5 قد اكتنفتني مياه الى النفس.
احاط بي غمر.التف عشب البحر براسي. 
6 نزلت الى اسافل الجبال.مغاليق الارض علي الى الابد.
ثم اصعدت من الوهدة حياتي ايها الرب الهي.
7 حين اعيت في نفسي ذكرت الرب 
فجاءت اليك صلاتي الى هيكل قدسك. 
8 الذين يراعون اباطيل كاذبة يتركون نعمتهم. 
9 اما انا فبصوت الحمد اذبح لك 
واوفي بما نذرته.للرب الخلاص 
10 وامر الرب الحوت فقذف يونان الى البر
[YOUTUBE]SQtNWvI-Yes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## candy shop (23 فبراير 2021)

*مساء الورد والفل والياسمين
على كل الموجودين بحبكوا اووووووووى​*


----------



## Maran+atha (24 فبراير 2021)

من سفر يونان الأصحاح الثالث
1 ثم صار قول الرب الى يونان ثانية قائلا 2 قم اذهب الى نينوى المدينة العظيمة وناد لها المناداة التي انا مكلمك بها 3 فقام يونان وذهب الى نينوى بحسب قول الرب.اما نينوى فكانت مدينة عظيمة لله مسيرة ثلاثة ايام. 4 فابتدا يونان يدخل المدينة مسيرة يوم واحد ونادى وقال بعد اربعين يوما تنقلب نينوى 5 فامن اهل نينوى بالله ونادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوحا من كبيرهم الى صغيرهم. 6 وبلغ الامر ملك نينوى فقام عن كرسيه وخلع رداءه عنه وتغطى بمسح وجلس على الرماد 7 ونودي وقيل في نينوى عن امر الملك وعظمائه قائلا لا تذق الناس ولا البهائم ولا البقر ولا الغنم شيئا.لا ترع ولا تشرب ماء. 8 وليتغط بمسوح الناس والبهائم ويصرخوا الى الله بشدة ويرجعوا كل واحد عن طريقه الرديئة وعن الظلم الذي في ايديهم. 9 لعل الله يعود ويندم ويرجع عن حمو غضبه فلا نهلك 10فلما راى الله اعمالهم انهم رجعوا عن طريقهم الرديئة ندم الله على الشر الذي تكلم ان يصنعه بهم فلم يصنعه
[YOUTUBE]HI0utuPwlDg[/YOUTUBE]
اليوم الثالث في صوم يونان المقدس
بركة الصوم المقدس تكون مع جميعنا آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (24 فبراير 2021)




----------



## خادم البتول (25 فبراير 2021)

candy shop قال:


> *مساء الورد والفل والياسمين​*
> * على كل الموجودين بحبكوا اووووووووى​*


 

أشكرك على مشاركتك ومحبتك الكبيرة، واحنا كمان بنحبك يا أمي الغالية، *وبنحبوكي *بالإسكندراني، و*منحبك *بالشامي.  نحبك ونحب طلتك الجميلة دائما وروحك العذبة الطيبة. وبما انك من عشاق الست وردة أهديكي أيضا مقطع نادر من بروفتها مع الأستاذ: أول مرة في التاريخ تطلع هذه النغمة اللي غناها الملايين بعد كده: يا عيون عطشانه.. عطشانه سهر ـ يا قلوب تعبانه.. تعبانه سفر ـ ... 


[YOUTUBE]zhEBHzS-470[/YOUTUBE]​

بداية من *الدقيقة 2 تقريبا *وشوفي جمال الاتنين: جمال الآداء والإحساس من الأستاذ موسيقارالأجيال، وجمال الست وردة وهي بتقول الله.. الله.. الله.. وفي النهاية ـ رغم أنها كانت تخاف وتهاب عبد الوهاب كما هو معروف ـ انت عايز بوسة، بوسة كبيرة، وعلى الأرجح قامت فعانقته بالفعل وقبّلته. وزمان يا فن! 


[YOUTUBE]pgCazUOsN64[/YOUTUBE]


*يومك وكل الأحباء سعيد مبارك عاطر بالحب. *:16_4_10:​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2021)

مسائكم معطر
بروح التوبه والراحه والسلامه 
والاستحابه من الله لكل صلواتنا
امين


----------



## grges monir (26 فبراير 2021)

مساء الورد


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 فبراير 2021)

يوما اخر جديدا
من يد الرب 
تمنياتي بان يكون مختلف ورائع


----------



## grges monir (26 فبراير 2021)

+Nevena+ قال:


> يوما اخر جديدا
> من يد الرب
> تمنياتي بان يكون مختلف ورائع


يارب امين


----------



## خادم البتول (26 فبراير 2021)

*شـافا شـافا*​ 
لون جديد هذه الليلة وقطعة أخرى راقصة نختتم بها موسم البهجة، هذه المرة من *الهند*. والهند مكان عجيب، تحبه أو تكرهه ولكن لا تملك أن تكون محايدا أمامه، خاصة أمام غنائه ورقصاته بمذاقها الخاص وحركاتها الفريدة. (الـ"*مودرا*" على سبيل المثال فيما علمت مؤخرا، وهي وضعية "*اليد والأصابع*" أثناء الرقص، لها رمزية ومعانٍ وتراث وفيها ـ المودرا فقط ـ كتب بحد ذاتها)!  أغنيتنا على أي حال ضفيرة من الهندي والغربي وحتى الكلاسيك أيضا، في مزيج غريب كعادة الهنود، "*ساي شافا شافا*" أكثر الأغنيات الهندية شهرة ونجاحا حتى بالغرب في العقدين الأخيرين. 


[YOUTUBE]WRSeV_27z6k[/YOUTUBE]​

جاءت أيضا الملابس ـ وعفوا إن كان بعضها لا يليق ـ مزيجا من كل الألوان والأصناف، فهناك الغربي والهندي والبنجابي على اختلاف مذاهبهم، إضافة للعمامة أيضا في إحدى اللقطات كما نرى وهي علامة السيخ المميزة. (الرجال السيخ شعورهم طويلة جدا كالنساء لأنهم لا يقصونها أبدا ولكن يجمعونها تحت هذه العمامة). أما ترجمة الأغنية فعلى هذا الفيديو، وقد راجعتها على أحد المواقع فوجدتها مقبولة، عدا كلمة "*شافا*" فقط فهي ليست شيفا بالطبع. شافا صعبة الترجمة ولكن معناها العام: *كله جميل ـ ماشي الحال *ـ إلخ. (قريبة من "*بونو*" الشائعة أحيانا في مصر، من أصول إيطالية، بمعنى حسن أو جميل). 

*فمساؤكم جميعا شافا وليلتكم سعيدة ملونة. 
*​​


----------



## Maran+atha (26 فبراير 2021)

كولوسي 3: 2
 اهتموا بما فوق لا بما على الارض،
[YOUTUBE]Z41HfwSUbUM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 فبراير 2021)

صباح يوم جديد
مملوء ببركه من ملك السلام
امين


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

صباح النور و الورد و الياسمين


----------



## خادم البتول (27 فبراير 2021)

أحذر عادة ضد الميديا لأنها أصبحت "سامة" تماما فيما أرى (شاملا ذلك حتى الدراما والمسلسلات)، ولكن أعجبتني مع ذلك الحلقة الأخيرة من برنامج "رحلة في الذاكرة"، أحد البرامج النادرة التي ما زالت تستحق الوقت والانتباه (على الأقل أحيانا، ليس دائما). أدعوكم من ثم الليلة لمشاهدة هذه الحلقة، ولعلها تكون بداية لمختارات أخرى تفتح أفقا جديدا للاكتشاف والتأمل والمعرفة. مساؤكم سعيد وتمنياتي للجميع بأطيب الأوقات. 


[YOUTUBE]dJKDAt6ViZE[/YOUTUBE]​

(البرنامج ـ لمن لا يعرفه ـ حواري، وجها لوجه مع أحد المتخصصين في موضوع الحلقة، ولكن يتم اللقاء حاليا عبر الكمبيوتر كما نرى للأسباب المعروفة). 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> *شـافا شـافا*​
> لون جديد هذه الليلة وقطعة أخرى راقصة نختتم بها موسم البهجة، هذه المرة من *الهند*. والهند مكان عجيب، تحبه أو تكرهه ولكن لا تملك أن تكون محايدا أمامه، خاصة أمام غنائه ورقصاته بمذاقها الخاص وحركاتها الفريدة. (الـ"*مودرا*" على سبيل المثال فيما علمت مؤخرا، وهي وضعية "*اليد والأصابع*" أثناء الرقص، لها رمزية ومعانٍ وتراث وفيها ـ المودرا فقط ـ كتب بحد ذاتها)!  أغنيتنا على أي حال ضفيرة من الهندي والغربي وحتى الكلاسيك أيضا، في مزيج غريب كعادة الهنود، "*ساي شافا شافا*" أكثر الأغنيات الهندية شهرة ونجاحا حتى بالغرب في العقدين الأخيرين.
> 
> 
> ...


لسى واخده بالى من المداخله دى 
ههههه ساى شافا شافا هههه من الاغانى الى بحبها طبعا .... خصوصا بئا ان اميتاباتشان بيغنيها...
فكرتني بايام زمان كنت مدمنه افلامه و عمتا مدمنه الافلام و الاغانى الهندى 
كنت علطول فاتحالهم قناه MTV الهنديه و بغنى و ارقص معاهم هههه
ماما كانت تقول لى شكل كدا هنلاقى عريس جيلنا على فيل من الهند هههههههههه
كنت طبعا حافظه الاغانى و عرفت معنى كلمات كتير ... 
بس نسيت معظمها دلوقتى ... 
اشكرك على مداخلاتك الجميله الى بتفكرني بذكرايات جميله


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2021)

مسائكم كله خير و بركه و سلام


----------



## خادم البتول (28 فبراير 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لسى واخده بالى من المداخله دى
> ههههه ساى شافا شافا هههه من الاغانى الى بحبها طبعا .... خصوصا بئا ان اميتاباتشان بيغنيها...
> فكرتني بايام زمان كنت مدمنه افلامه و عمتا مدمنه الافلام و الاغانى الهندى
> كنت علطول فاتحالهم قناه MTV الهنديه و بغنى و ارقص معاهم هههه
> ...


 

أشكرك على المشاهدة والتعليق. :16_4_10: فيه فعلا جمهور كبير ومن زمان للأفلام والغناء الهندي في مصر، كما أعتقد في معظم الدول، وعلى رأيك بعضهم بيكونوا *مدمنين *فعلا لهذا اللون الخاص جدا من الغناء، حافظين الأغاني وعارفين المعاني وهكذا.  شخصيا أحب الغناء والرقص الهندي لكن لم أصل لمرحلة الإدمان (وإن كنت وصلتلها وعرفت فعلا بعض اللغة والمعاني لكن في مجال تاني خالص، بحكم دراسة الأديان المقارنة). الكون كله بالمناسبة ـ حسب أحد المذاهب الهامة هناك ـ هو نفسه *رقصة *ساحرة! كل هذا الذي نراه هو رقصة الإلهة الجميلة "شاكتي"! ففي ثقافة يرقص فيها الآلهة ماذا تتوقعين من البشر؟  

(بدراسة اللغة بقا بنفهم إن كلمة "شاكتي" معناها *قوة *أو *طاقة*، بالتالي "الإلهة شاكتي" هي فقط "*تشخيص*" لقوة الله الخالقة). 

أما بقا العريس يا حبو فسواء جالك سايق فيل أو سايق عربية فالفرق في النهاية مش كبير صدقيني! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




​


----------



## Maran+atha (28 فبراير 2021)

معجزة رائعة جدا 
حبيت اشارككم بها
[YOUTUBE]6bXv1G4entw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (1 مارس 2021)

[YOUTUBE]oKNz9iUFbUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2021)

صباح الرحمه والمحبه


----------



## Maran+atha (2 مارس 2021)

كولوسي 2 : 6-7
فكما قبلتم المسيح يسوع الرب اسلكوا فيه، 
متاصلين ومبنيين فيه، وموطدين في الايمان، 
[YOUTUBE]Wz_J91bl75c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## كلدانية (2 مارس 2021)

نهاركم سعيد  بمحبة يسوع


----------



## Maran+atha (3 مارس 2021)

انجيل المسيح حسب البشير متى 
الاصحاح 11: 28-30
28 تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين 
والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم.
29 احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني 
لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم.
30 لان نيري هين وحملي خفيف».
[YOUTUBE]6h6UAcG4Ufc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (4 مارس 2021)

أطرف الأخبار:

حسب تقرير لمعهد الدراسات الناقصة فإن نسبة تصل إلى 95% من سكان العالم.


*مساء الابتسامات الجميلة *




​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مارس 2021)

احلي صباح في بداية يوم جديد
من يد الرب العظيم


----------



## كلدانية (6 مارس 2021)

صباح الورد والياسمين للجميع
اتنمى لكم نهار جميل وسعيد


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2021)

احلي سلام علي اجمل اعضاء


----------



## خادم البتول (6 مارس 2021)

* عندما تلتقي عبقرية الملحن مع عبقرية العازف!*

[YOUTUBE]3PxtrdmXAFc[/YOUTUBE]


*مساء الفن والإبداع والجمال *

[YOUTUBE]zKS77B7DTVw[/YOUTUBE]

​


----------



## Maran+atha (8 مارس 2021)

سفر يهوديت 4: 12
«اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَسْتَجِيبُ لِصَلَوَاتِكُمْ 
إِنْ وَاظَبْتُمْ عَلَى الصُّوْمِ وَالصَّلَوَاتِ أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ.




كل سنة وانتم طيبين
اليوم اول ايام الصوم الكبير
[YOUTUBE]jma8AsQb8aM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maran+atha (8 مارس 2021)

سفر طوبيا 12: 8
صَالِحَةٌ الصَّلاَةُ مَعَ الصَّوْمِ، 
وَالصَّدَقَةُ خَيْرٌ مِنِ ادِّخَارِ كُنُوزِ الذَّهَبِ.
[YOUTUBE]tas1pnjkTi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## خادم البتول (8 مارس 2021)

*الرجــل الغــريق*
"The Drowning Man"​
كان العم طوني يعيش وحيدا في بيته البسيط بإحدى المدن الساحلية الصغيرة، وكان رجلا طيبا تقيا يرتاد الكنيسة ويحبه جميع جيرانه. ومضت الحياة هادئة حتى فوجئ الجميع ذات صباح *بإنذار *يأتيهم عبر الإذاعة من سلطات الولاية، يحذرهم من إعصار قوي يقترب من مدينتهم ويطلب منهم إخلاءها فورا، فقد ترتفع الأمواج وتغرق من ثم بيوتهم جميعا. اشتعلت المدينة بالحركة، وهرع الجميع إلى سياراتهم ينقلون فيها حقائبهم ومتاعهم وكل ما استطاعوا حمله من أثاث، عدا العم طوني الذي ظل في بيته هادئا ساكنا يصلي للرب في خشوع. 

وما هي إلا ساعات حتى ظهر الإعصار بالأفق، وهطلت الأمطار واشتدت الرياح والعواصف، ولكن كانت المدينة خاوية بالفعل إلا من العم طوني وبعض جيرانه الذين تأخروا في جمع حاجاتهم. خرج العم طوني أخيرا يستطلع الأمر، وسرعان ما جاءته سيارة "*جيب*" كبيرة تقل إحدى الأسر، ونادوه من السيارة::«*يا عم طوني، تعال اركب معنا فالإعصار شديد، هيا أسرع ماذا تنتظر؟*» ولكن العم طوني رفض الركوب معهم، فقط ابتسم في هدوء قائلا: «*الرب معي، أثق بالرب وأثق أنه سوف ينجيني ويحميني*». حاولوا معه مرة أخرى ولكن دون جدوى، فسارعوا بالفرار من وجه الإعصار.    

أخيرا ضرب الإعصار المدينة، وكان عاتيا مدمرا أطاح بالبيوت والأشجار ورفع موجات البحر فبدأت المدينة كلها بالفعل في الغرق. صعد العم طوني وهو ما زال يتمتم بالصلاة إلى سقف بيته الذي كان يغوص تدريجيا في المياه، ومن هناك رآه طاقم أحد *القوارب *فسارعوا لنجدته: «*تعال يا عم طوني سوف ننقذك، هل تستطيع القفز إلى القارب أم نصعد نحن لنحملك؟*» لكن العم طوني رفض: «*لا أحتاج قاربكم، بل الرب هو الذي ينقذني ويحميني، اذهبوا في سلام*».وحاول معه طاقم القارب مرة أخرى دون جدوى فتركوه في النهاية. 

ولكن سرعان ما ارتفعت المياه وسقط العم طوني بين الأمواج الهادرة، بينما كان يتمتم لا يزال بالصلاة. وصارع العم طوني الموج طويلا، حتى ظهرت أخيرا إحدى *طائرات* الإنقاذ المروحية التي اقتربت منه ثم خاطبه قائدها عبر مكبر الصوت: «*أيها الرجل هل تسمعني؟ سنلقي إليك بالسلم والحبال فامسك بها وسوف نرفعك*». ولكن صاح العم طوني في المقابل: «*اذهبوا لا شأن لكم بي. أنا طوني رجل الصلاة خادم الرب، الرب وحده الذي يحميني وينقذني*». 

أخيرا.... غرق العم طوني!

وأخيرا ـ بينما في السماء ـ شعر العم طوني بالغضب والمرارة والإحباط الشديد، فانطلق نحو عرش الرب في ثورة عارمة: «*كيف خذلتني؟ كيف تركتني؟ أبعد كل هذه الصلاوات تخليتَ عني؟*» واهتزت السماء، وهاجت الملائكة في دهشة من صياح الرجل «مَن هذا الثائر الغاضب في حضرة الرب؟!» ولكن الرب ضحك «هذا طوني الحبيب قد جاء أخيرا!» ثم قام إليه مبتسما فعانقه ثم قال له: «*يا عم طوني كيف تخليتُ عنك؟ أرسلت إليك إنذارا فلم تتحرك! أرسلت إليك "الجيب" فلم تركب معهم! أرسلت إليك قاربا فلم تستجب لندائهم! أرسلت إليك حتى طائرة فلم تقبل مساعدتهم! يا عم طوني ماذا كنت تنتظر؟! ماذا كنت تتوقع؟!*» 

***​ 
  قصة "*الرجل الغريق*" من أشهر القصص بالغرب، يعرفها الصغار قبل الكبار، ولها من ثم أكثر من نسخة حيث تتغير بعض التفاصيل قليلا، ولكن هذه هي النسخة التي أفضلها شخصيا. أقترض بالتالي أن معظم الأحباء هنا يعرفونها بالفعل، ولكن رأيت أن نتذكرها جميعا على أي حال، وأن نعلمها أطفالنا كذلك، حتى ينتبهوا دائما لحضور الرب في حياتهم وإلى عمله المستمر عبر كل هؤلاء الذين من حولهم، يشاركونهم الحياة بالفعل، أو يظهرون هنا وهناك ولو للحظات قصيرة خلال الرحلة الطويلة.

أما على مستوى أعمق قليلا فالقصة تنطوي على نفس المعنى الذي أشرنا إليه مؤخرا في أكثر من رسالة هنا، حول ضرورة أن يخرج الإنسان من "*أفكاره*" عن الحياة الي "*الحياة*" نفسها! ضرورة أن يخرج من "*مفاهيمه وآرائه وافتراضاته ونظرياته*" عن الرب بالأحرى إلى "*خبـرة*" الرب ذاتها، الخبرة الحية المباشرة *هنا والآن *بالفعل، كما تتجسد واقعيا في هذا العالم نفسه، حيث تتجلى محبته سبحانه في كل لحظة وتقيض رحماته وبركاته عبر كل هذه القلوب من حولنا! 

* مساء الأنوار مساؤكم سعيد عاطر مبارك *
 وكل عام وأنتم جميعا بكل خير
​ ​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مارس 2021)

صباح الورد والفل والياسمين على كل الاحباب الغاليين
اشارككم بعبارة ( يا يسوع انت حياتي) بعدة لغات
باللغة الانكليزية ( oh Jesus You are my life)
باللغة الايطالية( oh Gesù tu sei la mia vita)
باللغة الهولندية( 0h Jesus u bent mijn leven)
باللغة الفرنسية( 0h Jésus tu es ma vie)
باللغة الالمانية( 0h Jesus du bist mein Leben)
وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مارس 2021)

واشارككم بعبارة ( يا يسوع انا أحبك) بعدة لغات
باللغة الايطالية (ti amo Gesù
باللغة الالمانية (Ich liebe dich Jesus
باللغة الفرنسية ( je t'aime Jésus
باللغة اللاتينية (te amo Jesus
وهذه ترجمة عبارة ( يا يسوع انت حياتي) باللغة اللاتينية
(O Jesu vita mea tu es)
وصباح السعادة والفرح والانوار والخير والبركات مع حبيبنا الرب يسوع تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (9 مارس 2021)

اشارككم بترنيمتي

يا قدير وحدك صاحب السلطان
يا خالقنا والاكوان يا ضامن لنا الامان
واحنا مش متروكين احنا بيدي الفادي الامبن يا قدير

والالام هي تاج حياتنا والضيقات عمرها معاك مش هاتقوى علينا
والاكاليل في سماك هانلبسها 
واحنا محمين في سترك الامين يا قدير

يا قدير يا اللي بدماك الزكية فديتنا
يا قدير يا اللي بصليبك غفرت اثامنا
يا اللي حياتك وذاتك اديتنا
واحنا معاك منصورين وعلى طول غالبين يا قدير


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 مارس 2021)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 مارس 2021)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 مارس 2021)




----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 مارس 2021)




----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مارس 2021)

مسائكم عطر


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2021)

*مساء الفل على كل الموجودين
المنورين​*


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2021)

مساكم فل وياسمين
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2021)

سلام ملك السلام للجميع


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2021)

تصبحون علئ خير
https://www.google.dk/url?sa=i&url=...ved=0CAIQjRxqFwoTCLjs6fW3s-8CFQAAAAAdAAAAABAr

​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2021)

اخبراركم ايه ---- يا رب كلكم تكونوا بخير و بسلام


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2021)

*مساء الورد والفل على كل الموجودين​*


----------



## خادم البتول (17 مارس 2021)

أشكرك يا *حبـو *الجميلة على تفييمك واهتمامك وكلماتك الطيبة رغم كل أشغالك ـ في رسالة ربما لا تعنيكِ كثيرا وفي موضوع غالبا لا يخصك. هذا إن دل ـ من ناحيتك ـ فيدل قطعا على الرقي ونبل المشاعر ويدل أولا على نعمة الرب وعمله معك ربنا يباركك.  وأما من ناحية ضعفي فلا مشكلة بالطبع يا صديقتي ولا تشغلي بالك أبدا بهذه الأمور. نحن *نتدرب *في هذا المنتدى، كما ذكرت برسالة أخرى، على بعض من أعجب أفكار البشر ومشاعرهم وردود فعلهم وسلوكهم! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ومَن يدري؟ ربما لهذا السبب تحديدا يرسلنا الرب إلى هنا بين حين وآخر)! 

لأجلك أيضا صديقتي الطيبة هذه الزهرة الجميلة، ولأجلك دائما أسعد المساءات وأحلى السهرات وأجمل *الساعات *


[YOUTUBE]mV9Jy9rOIUo[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2021)

ويمر يوما اخر من العمر
دمتم بصحه وسلام وراحه بال


----------



## saudi-top (20 مارس 2021)




----------



## خادم البتول (20 مارس 2021)

*يوم السعادة العالمي*
(20 مارس)​
خطأ واحد في عالم الموسيقى الكلاسيك قد يكلف العازف سمعته وربما مستقبله كله للأبد، رغم سنوات الدراسة الشاقة والتدريب اليومي المرهق لساعات وساعات. *مشكلة *لا شك إذاً، بل *كارثة*، عندما تكون عازفا منفردا أمام الجمهور ـ ناهيك عن الكاميرات والميديا وعشرات النقاد والصحفيين وربما حتى لجان التحكيم الدولية أيضا ـ ثم *ينقطع *أحد أوتار الكمان أثناء العزف ـ والكمان كله أربع أوتار! أليست هذه *مشكلة؟ كارثة؟ مصيبة؟
*
لا، ليست مشكلة أبدا: مع العازفة الجميلة *كريستين بلاناس* الحياة بسيطة! ابتسم فقط في هدوء، استبدل الكمان بسرعة وخفة مع أقرب زميل، *وتستمر الموسيقى!*


[YOUTUBE]uEwMTxbpbrA[/YOUTUBE]​ 

ولكن ماذا لو كانت آلة عملاقة بحجم البيانو؟ وماذا لو لم يكن هناك أصلا أي زميل آخر على المسرح كي نستبدل معه الآلة؟ ألا *تفسد السهرة *كلها عندئذ؟ ألا يتحول العرض إلى *فضيحة*؟ أليست هذه *مشكلة..* *كارثة..* *مصيبة*؟ 

ولكن مرة أخرى لا مشكلة أبدا. هذا بالضبط ما حدث مع عازفة البيانو القديرة *إليان روريجز: *بعد أن أدّت التحية لجمهورها وبدأت العزف بالفعل إذا بعطب في البيانو يستحيل معه أن تستمر. ربما شعرت ببعض الحرج، ولكن هذا كل شيء. بدلا من الغضب أو النقمة والضيق أو صبّ اللعنات على الشخص المسئول: إذا بها تضحك، تشرح المشكلة بمرح وبساطة ثم تستدعي إدارة الخشبة، *وتستمر الموسيقى! *


[YOUTUBE]VBbRTRBY4D4[/YOUTUBE]​

حقا كما وصفها أحد المعلقين: «*بروفيشنال حقيقية: احتفظت برباطة جأشها، طلبت المساعدة، وبالوقت ذاته استمرت أيضا بإمتاع الجمهور*»! مرة أخرى: لا مشكلة أبدا، الحياة بسيطة! 

مثالان عمليان يؤكدان ما كنا نقول مؤخرا: مشكلة الإنسان ليست أبدا ما يحدث وإنما *علاقته *بما يحدث: أفكاره عنه. تفسيره له. حكمه عليه. افتراضاته بشأنه. تقديره لأبعاده. في الحقيقة ليس لما يحدث أي معنى في ذاته أبدا بل *نحن *مَن نعطيه معناه، ثم نسعد أو نشقى بذلك!

لنخطئ إذاً أيها الأحباء بلا خوف ـ كي *نتعلم.. ونكتشف.. وننمو! *لنخطئ بلا يأس أو مرارة أو فقدان للثقة بذواتنا، فالخطأ بالأحرى جزء من الحياة ومن إنسانيتنا، ليس مشكلة أبدا ولا كارثة ولا مصيبة. لنخطئ ولندرك مع ذلك أن *الموسيقى تستمر*، فهي لا تتوقف في الحقيقة أبدا ولكننا *فقط نتوهم *أنها توقفت أحيانا. 

***​
ونختم أخيرا ببعض من أطرف اللحظات التي شهدتها مسارح الموسيقى الكلاسيكية: 

(1) ماذا يحدث عندما تنام في حفل كلاسيكي (2) القطة الموسيقية: لا شك أنها تحب آلة الشيلو كثيرا (3) السوبرانو البهلوانة: حقا إن الأوبرا "مسرح" في النهاية حيث يعبّر المؤدي عن مشاعره، ولكن لم يحدث أبدا في كل تاريخ الأوبرا مثل هذا! (4) وأخيرا مع أوركسترا فيلادلفيا: عندما تحدث فجأة عازف الترومبيت إلى الجمهور وطلب منهم إخراج هواتفهم وبدء التصوير، ثم طلب من إحدى العازفات أن تقف!! 


[YOUTUBE]cj9heGgAOSs[/YOUTUBE]​

 أطيب الأمنيات لجميع الأحباء (مَن تبقى منهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) بيوم السعادة العالمي، وكذلك *لكل أمهاتنا *في يوم الأم الجميل، الغاليات *أمة *و*كاندي* و*حياة*، مع صلواتنا للأم الغالية *أمة* وزوجها بالشفاء العاجل والعودة بمشيئة الرب في أتم صحة وعافية قريبا. أجمل الأمنيات وأسعد المساءات لأمهاتنا *الصغيرات *أيضا: سيدتي صاحبة المقام السيدة *نيفين *رضي الله عنها وأرضاها، السيدة *ماريا *القبطية أسعد الله مساءها وصباحها، سيدتي الجميلة الليدي *أم كريم *(ولا تتعجب إزاي "ليدي" و"أم كريم" لكن هي كده فعلا سبحان الله 





 ـ الشهيرة بـ"حبو" في رواية أخرى)، وغيرهن من سيدات المنتدى وفارساته وأميراته. كل عام وأنتم جميعا بكل خير. :16_4_10:

***​​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 مارس 2021)

يوم جديد من يد الرب
تمنياتي بأن يمر بسلام


----------



## candy shop (22 مارس 2021)

*اجمل مسا على كل الموجودين في 
منتدانا الرااااااااااااااائع  
بحبكوا اوووووووى​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (24 مارس 2021)

سلام وبركه علي الجميع


----------



## كلدانية (6 أبريل 2021)

هلوووو
نهار جميل وسعيد للجميع

​


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2021)

صباح الخير على الجميع


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (10 أبريل 2021)

مساء الورد والفل والياسمين على الجميع واليكم هديتي لكم


----------



## candy shop (13 أبريل 2021)

*مساء الفل على اجمل عيله 
بيتى واسرتى الكبيره 
بحبكوا اووووووي​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 أبريل 2021)

احلي صباح عليكم
وحشتوني كلكم


----------



## خادم البتول (16 أبريل 2021)

*مساء الخيرات والبركات والأنوار  *​
فكرت أن أعود اليوم إلى المواد التثقيفية والتنويرية المفيدة والجميلة، وأشارك من ثم الليلة ببعض ما وجدت حول "*عقلية الضحية*"، هذه الظاهرة التي قد نعاني أو يعاني الآخرون حولنا منها دون أن يشعروا. (هي في الحقيقة ليست مجرد ظاهرة بل تتحول إلى "مرض نفسي" أيضا في مراحلها المتقدمة). هناك لحسن الحظ مادة كبيرة جدا على اليوتيوب وأدعو بالتالي المهتمين بهذا الأمر إلى أن يبحثوا بأنفسهم حتى يجدوا ما يناسبهم أو ما قد يرون أنفسهم فيه. اخترت على أي حال فقط هذا الفيديو ـ كمقدمة بسيطة ـ مع الدكتور أحمد الأعور، وهو فيما أرى من أفضل مَن تناولوا هذه المشكلة وشرحوها بطريقة جميلة وبلغة بسيطة تخاطب الجميع: 


[YOUTUBE]5ifCcjKZySQ[/YOUTUBE]​

هناك أيضا المزيد الذي أرشحه لمن يريد المزيد: * هذه الدقائق القليلة مع نفس الدكتور الأعور قبل عشر سنوات تقريبا ـ انظر كيف كان يبدو!  ـ تحمل صبغة إسلامية قليلا، لكن أهميتها هي فكرة "*المصالحة مع الذات*" وكيف أنها حقا أحد أهم المفاتيح نحو الشفاء والتحرر من عقلية الضحية.  
 
* أقترح أيضا هذا الفيديو عن *العلامات العشر *لشخصية الضحية: ليس شرطا بالطبع أن نجد كل هذه العلامات في أنفسنا أو في الآخرين، لكنها على الأقل إضاءة كاشفة تساعدنا كثيرا على الفهم. (الفيديو بالإنجليزية ولكن يمكن طبعا الاستعانة بالترجمة الذاتية على اليوتيوب).  
 
* أخيرا أقترح هذه الفقرة أيضا من برنامج رضوى الشربيني، مع أني لست شخصيا من جمهورها أو معجبيها، لكنها على أي حال فقرة إيجابية جميلة، تفتح المنظور قليلا وتتناول فكرة "*المفعول به*" عموما وليس فقط شخصية الضحية تحديدا.
​نتناول في المرة القادمة بمشيئة الرب نوعا آخر من الشخصيات المهم جدا أن نتعرف أيضا عليها، هي الشخصية النرجسية ـ السايكوباتية. هذا فيديو واحد فقط سنقوم بترجمته معا ان شاء الله وسوف نتعرف من خلاله على الفرق الدقيق بين الشخص *النرجسي *والشخص *السايكوباتي *(علاوة على الشخص السوسيوباتي أيضا). في الحقيقة من أهم الفيديوهات التي تشرح هذا الفرق، كما أن شخصية السايكوباتي والنرجسي عموما من أخطر الشخصيات التي نقابلها في حياتنا والتي قد تسبب لنا قدرا هائلا من الأذى والمعاناة، خاصة وأن السايكوباتي هذا قد يكون بالعكس جذابا جدا في بداية العلاقة معه! 


*فحتى نلتقي لجميع الأحباء أسعد الأمسيات وأجمل السهرات. **:16_4_10:*​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أبريل 2021)

فى انتظار الشخصيه النرجسيه السيكوباتيه......


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أبريل 2021)

مساء الخير علي الكل او صباح الفجر ههه 
يا رب تكونوا كلكم بخير


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 أبريل 2021)

طب بعد فقره خادم النفسيه اللولبيه هههه انزل انا بفقره ترفيهيه ... بالنسبالي نفسيه بردوا 
قد ايه المقطع دا بيملانى بهجه فعلا 
حبى اشارككم بيه و اتمنى تحسوا معنى كلامى ... اسيبكم مع مايسترو المومياوات هههه نادر العباسى و الاسطوره عمر خيرت و اده جديده من الجمهور هههه https://fb.watch/4Xd2Dkr1jf/


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فى انتظار الشخصيه النرجسيه السيكوباتيه......


 

أشكرك يا قمرتنا على القراءة والاهتمام والمتابعة ربنا يباركك. :16_4_10: يا باشا طلباتك أوامر، مع إني كنت ناوي أرجئ الموضوع شوية لكن طالما فيه حد مهتم ومتابع يبقا طلبات السيادة أوامر طبعا.  

أولا فيه فرق بين النرجسي والسايكوباتي، وده في الحقيقة اللي لفت نظري للفيديو ده لأن عنوانه كان مباشر: *النرجسي ـ السايكوباتي ـ السوسيوباتي: كيف تلتقط الفارق؟ *بالتالي من البداية تماما بنعرف إنه رغم تشابه هذه الشخصيات الثلاثة (بالذات في الغرب يتم الخلط عادة بينهم) مع ذلك علميا يوجد بينهم *فروق *أيضا بتميّزهم عن بعض، وهو ده ببساطة موضوع الفيديو. 

***

 خطورة النرجسية بالطبع عامة ولكن تظهر بشكل خاص في *علاقاتنا *مع النرجسي، وبالتالي بتكون كارثة لو كانت علاقة زواج! تسمعي عن الشخص *الوضيع المنحط؟ *هو ده النرجسي! تسمعي عن الشخص *المستغل الخبيث؟ *عن الشخص *المتسلط المتحكم*؟ عن الشخص *الأناني الحقود؟* عن الشخص الذي لا يهتم إلا بنفسه ولا يلتفت أبدا للآخرين أو حتى يسمع لهم؟ هو ده النرجسي! تسمعي عن الذئب في ثياب الحملان؟ تسمعي عن الخنزير الذي لا يجب أن تطرحي دررك أمامه أبدا وإلا داسها ثم التفت ليمزقك؟ هو ده النرجسي!

 النرجسي هو الشخص الذي لا يقدّر مشاعرك ولا "*يتعاطف*" أبدا معاكي أو مع أي حد ولا يقدر يعمل ده أصلا! النرجسي هو الشخص اللي يقدر يخليكي حرفيا *تكرهي نفسك*، واللي معاه تشعري دائما *بالذنب والتقصير وعدم الكفاءة *ويمكن حتى احتقار الذات! النرجسي لما يسيء ليكي وتاخدي رد فعل: يقدر يقنعك إن المشكلة هي *رد فعلك *ده نفسه، رد فعلك *انتي *وليست *إساءته *هو أصلا! هو اللي يتهمك مثلا إن عندك "حساسية مفرطة" وإن هي دي بالتالي مشكلتك ويقدر حتى يقنعك بكده! النرجسي شخص *يكره إنك تنجحي *أو تتفوقي، حتى لو كنتي زوجته! نجاحك بالنسبة له "*تهديد*" لأنه شخص "insecure" أصلا غير آمن داخليا. بالتالي هو الشخص اللي *بيكره نجاحك*، واللي معاه ح تعيشي أصعب وأقسى *لحظات الإحباط*! لأنه ح يتعمد *يدمر فرحتك *بأي تفوق أو إنجاز، ح *يفسد احتفالك *بأي نجاح، أو يقلل من قيمته، أو يقلل من *قدراتك ومواهبك*، أو حتى يطعن فيكي انتي شخصيا وفي "الوسائل" اللي قدرتي من خلالها تحققي نجاحك: ممكن يطعن حتى في *أخلاقك وشرفك *نفسه، يتهمك إنك لولا "تنازلتي" بشكل معين كان لا يمكن تحصلي على الترقية دي مثلا أو تنجحي أو تحققي أي شيء! 

كل ده غير *قلقه وغيرته* الرهيبة اللي ممكن تجعل حياتك جحيم، لأنه زي ما قلنا شخص إنسكيور أصلا (القلق النرجسي)، وكل ده غير *غضبه *وعنفه ولسانه القذر بأفظع *السباب*! (الغضب النرجسي). ضيفي بقا كمان على كل ده *كذبه*، كذبه المستمر كما يتنفس، وضيفي *غروره وأنانيته*، مع عدم تحمله *للمسئولية *خاصة فيما يتعلق بالمال، غير إنه شخص *لا يخطئ أبدا*، شخص لازم يكون دائما *مركز الاهتمام*، إلخ. 

باختصار النرجسي مش بس شخص وضيع أو منحط أو حتى كريه لا يُطاق ولكنه *ســام *بمعنى الكلمة، *شـر *تماما، *مدمر *لكل مَن يدخل في علاقة معه بالذات لو كانت علاقة حميمة!




​

المشكلة هنا الأكبر: النرجسي ده مش بس *جذاب جدا* وناجح جدا في بداية العلاقة معه (لأن بيقدر بسرعة "يقرا" الآخرين ويحدد نقاط ضعفهم ويعرف هم محتاجين يسمعوا إيه بالضبط فيقوله وبالتالي يكسبهم تدريجيا ويستدرجهم لحد ما يقعوا في شبكته)، مش بس كده، لا، ده كمان النرجسيين هم في الحقيقة "*نجـوم*" المجتمع والعالم كله بالذات حاليا! *حكام *هذا العالم وكبار *القادة *السياسيين *والرؤساء *الإداريين والنجوم في كل المجالات تقريبا، من السياسة والبزنس حتى الميديا والرياضة، كلهم تقريبا يعانون بدرجة أو بأخرى من النرجسية! النرجسيين هم القلة أو الصفوة اللي بيوصلوا لأعلى المناصب والمراكز مع الثروة والشهرة ـ وبالتالي هم "*الموديل*" أو القدوة خاصة للشباب ـ لكن للأسف: مش عشان تعبوا مثلا واجتهدوا، إنما لأنهم ببساطة "*داسوا*" في طريقهم على *أي حد وأي شيء *قاومهم أو قاوم صعودهم! النرجسي بس هو اللي بيقدر يعمل ده، لأن زي ما قلنا النرجسي لا "*يتعاطف*" أصلا مع أي إنسان أبدا ولا يشارك بل حتى لا يفهم مشاعر الآخرين، ودي تحديدا *علامة *من أهم علامات النرجسي. بالتالي بيقدر النرجسي في رحلة صعوده يدوس فعلا على أي حد في طريقه أو حتى يدمره تماما، *وضميره *في نفس الوقت لا يتألم كثيرا لو عمل كده! (أما لو *انعدم الضمير تماما *عنده: هنا بقا ده اللي يبقا اسمه *سايكوباتي*)!  


وده بالتالي يعود بنا للفيديو. الفيديو طبعا لا يشرح كل هذه الأمور لأنه يهتم فقط *بالفرق *بين النرجسي والسايكوباتي كما ذكرنا، ولكن كان لابد من هذا الشرح كمقدمة لإدراك أهمية الموضوع وخطورته. النرجسي مش مجرد شخص *معجب بنفسه *مثلا أو *مغرور *حبتين كما هو شائع في ثقافتنا ولغتنا، النرجسي بالأحرى كارثة في أي مجتمع، إنسان مدمر بمعنى الكلمة لعقل ووجدان أي شخص يدخل معاه في علاقة، وخاصة لو الشخص الضحية ده وقع كمان في غرامه أو غرامها! لا أبالغ إذا قلت إن الشخص ده بالذات لو امرأة (*بعد انتهاء العلاقة *مع شريكها النرجسي ـ وهي بالمناسبة لا تنتهي أبدا بسهولة ـ ولكن حتى بعـد انتهاء العلاقة تماما) فالشخصية دي بتكون لسه محتاجة علاج، محتاجة أخصائي يشوفها ويساعدها، ولسه أمامها بالتالي *رحلة شفاء *طويلة للتخاص فعلا من كل السموم والأفكار والمشاعر وحتى السلوكيات والعادات اللي اكتسبتها أثناء هذه العلاقة المسمومة! 


[YOUTUBE]6dv8zJiggBs[/YOUTUBE]اللقاء مع البروفيسير الرائعة د. *راماني دورفاسولا *أستاذ علم النفس بجامعة كاليفورنيا وغيرها من الجامعات والمراكز، والمؤلفة أيضا لأكثر من كتاب حول اضطرابات الشخصية بشكل عام والنرجسية بشكل خاص. نقدر نقول د. راماني مرجعية عالمية في موضوع النرجسية بالتحديد والدعوة لفهمها ودراستها والتعريف بخطورتها وآثارها، عبر سيل من الدراسات والمقالات والبرامج علاوة على قناتها الشخصية على اليوتيوب. ​
أطلنا كثيرا وأكتفي من ثم بهذا القدر، على أن أعود بمشيئة الرب لاحقا لترجمة بعض الجمل والفقرات الهامة في هذا الفيديو. أما المهتمين بموضوع النرجسية، أو يشكّون أنهم نرجسيون دون أن يشعروا، أو على الأقل لا يريدون الوقوع في علاقة مع أي نرجسي، فلهؤلاء أرشح بالطبع كتب الدكتورة راماني وقناتها الدسمة على اليوتيوب والمخصصة كلها تقريبا لموضوع النرجسية فقط. 

ختاما أشكرك صديقتي مرة أخرى على القراءة والمتابعة والاهتمام، مع أمنياتي لصاحبة المقام وكل الأحباء *بيوم مبارك ومساء سعيد. *


___________________________

ملاحظة: ربما *أغلب *القادة في كل مجال من النرجسيين حقا، كما ذكرنا، ولكن بالتأكيد *ليس جميعهم.* لدينا من النماذج ـ محليا وعالميا ـ ما يستحق بالعكس كل الإشادة والتقدير ويستحق من شبابنا أن يتخذوهم قدوة حقا ومثالا. هذا ينطبق في الحقيقة على كل مجال دون استثناء، حتى مجال الحكم والسياسة، وليس أشهر هنا بالطبع من *المهاتما غاندي *ـ فقط على سبيل المثال ـ الذي كان بالأحرى قديسا أكثر منه حاكما. بالتالي لزم التنويه وليتنا دائما نحترس ـ كتابا وقراء ـ حتى لا نقع أبدا في خطأ التعميم.
​


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2021)

*مساء الورد والفل والياسمين
على الكل​*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (19 أبريل 2021)

مساء الورد والفل والياسمين ونهاركم سعيد ومنور ومبارك













وتقبلوا مني التورتات الجميلة 




[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## خادم البتول (19 أبريل 2021)

بحثت اليوم عن المواد العربية حول النرجسية فوجدت بعض الفيديوهات الجيدة جدا. وجدت حتى قناة *متخصصة* بالنرجسية على اليوتيوب اسمها "*فخ الطاووس*" ـ وهو اسم بليغ حقا لقناة عن النرجسية  ـ للأستاذة / الدكتورة سحر النادي، ووجدت أيضا أن طرحها للموضوع متوازن وجيد جدا. الحقيقة تعجبت: ليه بقا تاعب نفسي وتاعب الناس معايا بإنجليزي وترجمة وغيره؟ "النبي عربي" كما يقولون. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 قررت بالتالي أن نختم اليوم هذه الجولة النفسية ـ باختصار وحتى لا نطيل ـ كما يلي: 


*أولا ملخص فيديو الدكتورة راماني: *

أهم ما ورد بفيديو الأمس هو التفرقة كما ذكرنا بين النرجسي والسَيكوباتي والسوسيوباتي. *النرجسي: *كل الصفات المعروفة: غياب المشاركة أو التعاطف مع الآخرين، التمركز حول الذات، الإحساس بالتفوق والتميز، الكبرياء، التسلط، إلخ. عندما يخطئ النرجسي ـ طبعا بشرط أن نثبت أولا ذلك ونستطيع حقا إدانته ـ فقد يشعر النرجسي عندئذ بقدر من إحساس *الذنب *وإحساس *الخجل*. والخجل هنا أكثر من الذنب ـ حسب د. راماني ـ لأن ما يهم النرجسي هو صورته أمام الآخرين التي لا يحب أبدا أن تكون سلبية. *السَيكوباتي: *هو *كل ما سبق *كالنرجسي ولكن مع فرق واحد: دون أي إحساس بالذنب أو بالخجل! لا يشعر السَيكوباتي *بالندم *على أي فعل يقوم به، "*ضميره ميت*" كما يُقال، ومن هنا فقد يرتكب ليس فقط أبشع الجرائم، بل يرتكبها أيضا بكل ثبات وبدم بارد ودون أن يهتز أو يتردد. السَيكوباتيون بالتالي هم بعض عتاة الإجرام وكبار القتلة والسفاحين بعالمنا. وطبعا ينتهي الحال بالسَيكوباتي عادة خلف قضبان السجون، ولكن قد ينتهي به ـ حسب راماني ـ بالعكس كواحد من كبار *المليارديرات*، حسب نوع الجرائم التي يرتكبها! 

*السوسيوباتي *هو بالضبط كالسَيكوباتي، ولكن الفرق بينهما: «السيكوباتي *يولد *بينما السيوسيوباتي *يُصنع*» حسب تعبير راماني. بمعنى أن السَيكوباتي لديه خلل ومشكلة بالفعل في جهازه *العصبي *يولد بها، وتبدو بالتالي أعراض السيكوباتية عليه منذ طفولته. أما السوسيوباتي فحالته بالعكس *مكتسبة* من البيئة والتربية. يبدأ السوسيوباتي من ثم كطفل عادي، لكن نشأته مثلا في بيئة إجرامية سيئة جدا أو على يد أبٍ يعلمه الإجرام وكسر القانون منذ حداثته: هذا ما يغيّر تكوينه داخليا بالتدريج، خاصة إذا استمر تحت هذه الظروف لمدة طويلة بما يكفي كي يتحول إلى سوسيوباتي في النهاية، أي مضادٍ أو "*معادٍ للمجتمع*"، يحمل نفس أعراض السَيكوباتية، بكل درجات القسوة والعنف والإجرام التي لا يصل إلا السَيكوباتيون إليها. 


*ثانيا دورة الاستغلال النرجسي: *

نعود بالتالي إلى النرجسية ـ التي يمكن اعتبارها نسخة مخففة قليلا من السَيكوباتية كما رأينا ـ وإن كانت للأسف *مدمرة *أيضا للآخرين على المستوى *النفسي والعقلي*، ومن هنا أهمية فهمها. وجدت في "فخ الطاووس" هذا الفيديو التعريفي للنرجسية وأعتقد أنه جيد ومتوازن إلى حد كبير. ولكن الأهم فيما أعتقد ـ خاصة لبناتنا ـ هو الفيديو التالي، أيضا من فخ الطاووس، عن *دورة الاستغلال النرجسي* وكيف يُحكم النرجسيون حقا شباكهم حول فريستهم: 


[YOUTUBE]-fhjEmLypek[/YOUTUBE]​

فقط أضيف أخيرا ـ من خبرتي الشخصية ـ أن تكنيك الـ"*Hoovering*" هذا، بمعنى "السحب" أو "الامتصاص"، يُمارس أيضا *بعد الزواج*، عندما تقرر المرأة مثلا أن تنفصل أخيرا عن زوجها النرجسي. هنا قد يعود هذا الزوج فيُسمعها *بالضبط ما تريد سماعه*، بدايه من *اعترافه *التام بكل أخطائه دون تجميل أو مواربة، وحتى *الوعد *بإصلاح كل شيء وزرع *الأمل *بقلبها مرة أخرى. طبعا كله هراء. هراء في هراء. يعترف النرجسي بأخطائه ويقدم أي تنازلات مطلوبة ولكن فقط *كتكتيك*، هدفه الوحيد هو فقط ألا يفقد أبدا إحساس القوة والتحكم والسيطرة على عقلها وروحها! يمارس النرجسي حتى أثناء الـ"Hoovering" هذا تكنيكات أخرى عديدة حسبما تقتضي الحاجة: على سبيل المثال Playing Victim: عندما يبرر مثلا أخطاءه بأنه يعيش تحت ضغوط رهيبة، فكأنه بالتالي *ضحية *هو نفسه تحت ظروف قاسية في العمل مثلا! أو Guilting: عندما يجعل الزوجة هي بالعكس التي تشعر *بالذنب*، لأنها هي التي تريد "خراب البيت" مثلا بانفصالها عنه، وهكذا!

***​ 
 أعتذر ختاما عن هذه الوقفة النفسية الطويلة، في موضوع خفيف ربما لا يحتملها، ولكن يعلم الله لماذا بدأتها. بكل حال حرصت على الأقل أن أثبت حضوري في كل مرة وأن ألقي السلام والتحية في كل رسالة، لعل هذا يشفع لي. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 صلاواتي في النهاية أن يرفع الرب عنا جميعا فكر "*الضحية*" ومشاعرها وضعفها، وأن يحمينا من شر "*النرجسية*" وخداع النرجسيين وفخاخهم. حتى نلتقي للجميع دائما* أطيب الأوقات وأسعد الأمسيات. *:16_4_10:
​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أبريل 2021)

*فَتَحَنَّنَ يَسُوعُ 
(مت 20: 34)*​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (20 أبريل 2021)




----------



## النهيسى (20 أبريل 2021)

*البابا فرنسيس


بالنسبة لله، أنت تلك العملة الصغيرة التي يبحث عنها الرب بلا هوادة: يريد أن يقول لك أنّك ثمين في عينيه وفريد. لا أحد يستطيع أن يحل محلك في قلب الله.*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أبريل 2021)

نهار جميل وسعيد للجميع
​


----------



## candy shop (21 أبريل 2021)

*مساء السعاده على كل الموجودين​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 أبريل 2021)

خادم البتول قال:


> بحثت اليوم عن المواد العربية حول النرجسية فوجدت بعض الفيديوهات الجيدة جدا. وجدت حتى قناة [
> 
> *ثانيا دورة الاستغلال النرجسي: *
> 
> ...



اول مره اسمع عن السوسيوباتى  ... بس النرجسي بقى شكل الواحد عدى عليه كتير و كتير و اعتقد انها ممكن تبقى بنسب 
الفيديوا بتاع دوره الاستغلال النرجسي جميل بس معجبنيش فيه حاجه ... انها فضلت تتكلم على انه شخص راجل و الضحايه كلهم ستات ههههه شكلها وقعت فى واحد نرجسى 
بس اقصد كنت افضل انها تمسك الموضوع من نحيه الشخصيه النرجسيه من نحيه الستات و الرجاله 
لانها كدا حسستني ان النرجسيه دى الرجاله بس 
و لا ممكن تكون فعلا نسبه النرجسيه فى الرجاله اكثر من الستات ؟ 
المهم استاذى الغالى اشكرك على تعبك و مجهودك ... اشكرك على الرسايل العلميه و النفسيه و الروحيه . و على شرحك 
و مساء الخير عليك و على الكل


----------



## خادم البتول (23 أبريل 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> اول مره اسمع عن السوسيوباتى  ... بس النرجسي بقى شكل الواحد عدى عليه كتير و كتير و اعتقد انها ممكن تبقى بنسب




أهلا *حبو *باشا الجميلة.  أتفق معاكي طبعا إنها بنسب. لذلك ركزت على غياب *التعاطف *مع الآخرين كصفة مشتركة تقريبا عند الجميع باختلاف درجاتهم، بالتالي ربما اللي عندهم درجة لسه خفيفة من النرجسية  ياخدوا بالهم. ربما ينتبهوا إن عندهم مشكلة وإن سلوكهم في العلاقات وفي العمل وفي الحياة عموما قد يكون *سلوك مرضي *فعلا بدون ما يشعروا.

الحقيقة ناس كتير معاناتهم وآلامهم ـ من *وجهة نظري *ـ أسبابها فعلا تافهة جدا ولا تستحق.. لكن *بالنسبة لهم *هم: المعاناة كبيرة والآلام حقيقية جدا. بالتالي لازم ناخد بالنا أوي من هذا الفرق الدقيق وإلا أصبحنا نرجسيين بدون ما نشعر: الشخص اللي بيعاني ـ مهما كانت أسبابه تافهة أو يمكن حتى هو نفسه تافه ـ إلا إنه *بيعاني *فعلا! معاناته *بالنسبة له *ـ بعض النظر عن أسبابها ـ *لا تقل أبدا *عن معاناتي الشخصية تحت أكثر الظروف قسوة أو صعوبة. بالتالي أول ما أجد إني *غير متفاعل *مع هذا الشخص ـ بدعوى إن معاناته تافهة أو لأن "عقله صغير" مثلا كما يُقال أحيانا ـ أصبحت نرجسي بدون ما أشعر! أصبحت *مريض*، عندي خلل في التقدير وفي الفهم والأفكار والمشاعر!

(طبعا مجرد الحكم على شخص آخر بإنه تافه أو عقله صغير أو حتى جاهل أو متخلف: ده بحد ذاته تعبير عن النرجسية غالبا وعن درجة من الاضطراب النفسي أو على الأقل الفكري)!


مجتمعاتنا خاصة بالشرق تمتلئ بالنرجسيين، طبعا، ناهيكي عن السيكوباتيين وسائر الأمراض النفسية الأخرى. احنا مش بس نفتقد التعاطف مع الآخرين ولا نشارك آلامهم، احنا حتى *بنبرر *المعاناة والألم ده أحيانا على إنه مستحق! احنا بنقول "*يستاهلوا*" لأنهم مثلا "شعب متخلف"! (أو يستاهلوا لأنهم *كفرة*)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




وأما *روحيا *فالجميع طبعا مرضى (كما تقول الترنيمة الشهيرة: غدونا كلنا مرضى). الجميع في الحقيقة بلا استثناء مرضى. مرضنا: هو *التمركز حول الذات.* هو إحساسنا الدائم *بالانفصال والاغتراب *عن الآخرين والخليقة كلها من حولنا. وهو ده تحديدا *الأصل والأساس *اللي بتقوم عليه جميع "الأمراض النفسية" بعد كده. طيب وليه احنا متمركزين هكذا حول الذات، نشعر بالانفصال والغربة عن الآخرين؟ ببساطة لأننا لا نرى وحتى لا نفهم "*الوحدة*" العميقة التي تجمعنا معهم! 

احنا "*منفصلين*" تماما عن بعض، أنا هنا وانتي هناك ـ هكذا حسب الجسد ـ بالتالي لا ندرك أبدا هذه الوحدة التي تربطنا روحيا وحتى نفسيا وعقليا. تظهر بالعكس "*الأنا*" المنفصلة المغتربة الوحيدة في هذا العالم، وتدريجيا يزداد التمركز حولها. بالتالي احنا مش قادرين نشوف أو نفهم أو حتى نصدق إن أي ألم عند الآخر هو في الحقيقة ألم عندي أنا شخصيا، وإن أي إيذاء بالتالي يقع على الآخر هو في الحقيقة إيذاء يقع عليّ أنا شخصيا. هو ده اللي بيسموه أحيانا "*الجهل الروحي*"، وهو ده تحديدا *المرض *الحقيقي اللي بيعاني منه الجنس البشري كله بلا استثناء تقريبا!


 (لذلك أول كلمة في المسيحية: «*فلينكر نفسه*». مش بس ينكر نفسه بل *يهلكها *أيضا إذا إراد حقا أن يجدها وأن يخلصها. لماذا؟ ببساطة لأن "*الجميع واحد*"! الجميع في الحقيقة واحد! «ليس يهودي ولا يوناني، ليس عبد ولا حر، ليس ذكر ولا أنثى، *لأنكم جميعا واحد *في المسيح يسوع»! يعني حتى انفصالنا عن الآخرين جنسيا، ذكر وأنثى حسب الجسد، ليس حقيقيا، أو نهائيا! في موضع آخر: «ليس يوناني ويهودي، ختان وغرلة، بربري وسكيثي، عبد وحر، بل *المسيح *(*هو*) *الكل *وفي الكل»! دي مش "*نتيجة*" احنا ح نوصل لها فقط عندما نؤمن بالمسيح.. لا.. بالأحرى دي "*حقيقة*" وجودنا نفسه ـ الآن في هذه اللحظة، وفي كل لحظة ـ اللي المسيحية بس *بتكشفها *لنا وبتاخدنا *لإدراكها الكامل* *وخبرتها المباشرة *عبر المسيح)! 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الفيديوا بتاع دوره الاستغلال النرجسي جميل بس معجبنيش فيه حاجه ... انها  فضلت تتكلم على انه شخص راجل و الضحايه كلهم ستات ههههه شكلها وقعت فى واحد  نرجسى
> بس اقصد كنت افضل انها تمسك الموضوع من نحيه الشخصيه النرجسيه من نحيه الستات و الرجاله
> لانها كدا حسستني ان النرجسيه دى الرجاله بس
> و لا ممكن تكون فعلا نسبه النرجسيه فى الرجاله اكثر من الستات ؟




أيوه هو ده ببساطة!  النرجسية أكبر طبعا بين الرجال. النسبة حوالي 80 لـ 20 تقريبا! 

(وإن كانت متغيرة طبعا حسب المكان والزمان. النرجسيات حاليا بدأت نسبتهم تزيد للأسف). 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> المهم استاذى الغالى اشكرك على تعبك و مجهودك ... اشكرك على الرسايل العلميه و النفسيه و الروحيه . و على شرحك
> و مساء الخير عليك و على الكل




الشكر ليكي أولا أستاذتي الغالية، لأنه لولا مداخلتك كان كل ده تأجل طبعا كما أشرت سابقا. كل اللي فكرت فيه شخصيا كان هو فقط رسالة "*الضحية*" وعقلية الضحية، "على وعد" بالباقي لاحقا، بعد أسبوع ربما أو حتى شهر مثلا. بالتالي حقا كما يقول التعبير أو المثل الإنجليزي الشهير: 

*It takes two to tango*​
لأي رقصة تانجو جميلة لازم *اتنين*، لابد اتنين، ماينفعش واحد أبدا يرقص لوحده، مهما كانت رشاقته أو براعته!  (إلا إذا كان شخص نرجسي طبعا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).   

مساء / صباح الخير عليكي وعلى عيونك وعلى كل الحضور الكريم، وبمناسبة التانجو ليس أشهر طبعا من تانجو الفيلم الجميل "عطر امرأة"، آل باتشينو ـ كفيفا ـ مع الفارسية الجميلة جابرييلا أنور: 


[YOUTUBE]F2zTd_YwTvo[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (24 أبريل 2021)

يعنى النرجسيه فعلا نسب 
و طلع فعلا نسبه الرجاله اعلى من الستات ههههه 
بس الجزء دا :
( بالتالي أول ما أجد إني غير متفاعل مع هذا الشخص ـ بدعوى إن معاناته تافهة أو لأن "عقله صغير" مثلا كما يُقال أحيانا ـ أصبحت نرجسي بدون ما أشعر! أصبحت مريض، عندي خلل في التقدير وفي الفهم والأفكار والمشاعر!) 
فعلا مهم جدا .... يعنى حسب فهمى كدا الموضوع مش نسبى فقط الموضوع ممكن يكون كمان وضعى او مش عارفا  اقولها ازاى ... ممممم
اكتشفت انى ممكن فى بعض الاوقات اكون تعاملت بنرجسيه !!! 
بس فى حالات معينه احتمال لما حسيت ان الى قدامى مصاص دماء دى متعتيرش نرجسيه مممممم مش عارفا 
الواحد فعلا فعلا محتاج يركز مع نفسه و افعاله و تصرفاته 
موضوع المراجعه اهو اليوم او فجر تانى يوم الصبح دا مهم جدا ان الواحد يركز شويه على تصرفاته و افعاله و كلامه و يميز ايه الى عمله غلط و يحاول يصلحه و يطلب مساعده من الرب  و ايه الى عمله صح و يستمر عليه و يشكر الرب 
اشكرك على المواضيع الغايه فى الاهميه الى بتفتحها دايمه و تفتح النقاش و الشرح فيها 
يسلام يسلام  على رقص التانجو يسلام ههههه ادينى نزلت ارقص اهو  هههههه و الفلم دا طبعا غنى عن التعريف 
تمثيل رهييب رهييب بجد عمل دوره ببراعه 
اشكرك مره تانيه يا غالى


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أبريل 2021)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس الجزء دا :
> ( بالتالي أول ما أجد إني غير متفاعل مع هذا الشخص ـ بدعوى إن معاناته تافهة أو لأن "عقله صغير" مثلا كما يُقال أحيانا ـ أصبحت نرجسي بدون ما أشعر! أصبحت مريض، عندي خلل في التقدير وفي الفهم والأفكار والمشاعر!)
> فعلا مهم جدا .... يعنى حسب فهمى كدا الموضوع مش نسبى فقط الموضوع ممكن يكون كمان وضعى او مش عارفا  اقولها ازاى ... ممممم
> اكتشفت انى ممكن فى بعض الاوقات اكون تعاملت بنرجسيه !!!




مش واضح انتي عايزة تقولي إيه هنا يا حبو! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 عموما الموضوع ده طبعا موضوع كبير جدا وفيه تفاصيل كتير وحتى النرجسيين نفسهم 4 *أنواع *مختلفة على الأقل وهكذا. اللي طرحناه مجرد أفكار مبدئية ومعلومات عامة بسيطة مش أكتر. يجوز تعاملتي ببعض النرجسية أحيانا لسبب أو لآخر ـ بمعنى الترفع مثلا، أو الحياد وغياب التفاعل. يجوز. ولكن أعتقد هكذا *الجميع. *أعتقد كلنا بنمر بلحظات أو مواقف معينة بيكون ده سلوكنا، وقد يكون سلوك صائب أو خاطئ ولكن في الحالتين: لسه ده بحد ذاته لا يعني إننا نرجسيين بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة. 

(وبالنسبة لك تحديدا أكيد انتي مش نرجسية يا حبو، أضمن لك ده شخصياا 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 إنتي عكس النرجسية، بالأحرى "*فريسة*" نموذجية لأي نرجسي)!




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بس فى حالات معينه احتمال لما حسيت ان الى قدامى مصاص دماء دى متعتيرش نرجسيه مممممم مش عارفا




لا دي مش نرجسية. لكن من ناحية تانية: حتى الفامباير بيعاني ويتألم. بالتالي افصلي من فضلك دائما بين رفضك انك تكوني ضحية لأي شخص وبين تعاطفك مع معاناته، بمعنى فهمك ومشاركتك واهتمامك، حزنك لأجله وحتى مساعدتك له، حتى لو كان مصاص دماء. *رفضك *انك تكوني ضحية شيء، *وتعاطفك *مع الجاني شيء تاني خالص! انتي ممكن ترفضي أن حد يسرقك مثلا، لكن انتي نفسك ـ تعاطفا مع ظروفه ـ اللي ممكن تروحي تسددي بنفسك ديونه. ما نرفضه أو نكرهه هو دائما الخطيئة وليس أبدا الخاطئ. بالتالي لا تخلطي بين الأمرين وإلا ح تقعي مش بس في النرجسية وإنما حتى *السيكوباتية *أيضا، كما يقع بالفعل الكثيرون. 




حبو اعدائكم قال:


> الواحد فعلا فعلا محتاج يركز مع نفسه و افعاله و تصرفاته
> موضوع المراجعه اهو اليوم او فجر تانى يوم الصبح دا مهم جدا ان الواحد يركز  شويه على تصرفاته و افعاله و كلامه و يميز ايه الى عمله غلط و يحاول يصلحه  و يطلب مساعده من الرب  و ايه الى عمله صح و يستمر عليه و يشكر الرب




فيه حكمة جميلة ـ مقولة من النوع اللي لابد الإنسان يفضل دايما فاكرها، أو بالتعبير المصري الجميل "يحطها حلقة في ودنه" ـ بتقول:We judge others by their behavior. We judge ourselves by our intentions
نحن نحكم على الآخرين حسب *سلوكهم*، ولكن نحكم على أنفسنا حسب *نوايانا! *​المراجعة  اليومية مهمة، لكن خلال اليوم نفسه ـ أثناء التعامل مع الآخرين ـ ح يفرق  كتير لو إنك تذكرتي هذه الحكمة البسيطة، وبالتالي تعملي العكس: تنظري دائما  (خاصة لما حد يزعّلك) إلى *نوايا الآخرين *وتاخديها في الاعتبار، مش بس  سلوكهم وأفعالهم. وبالتوازي تنتبهي أيضا (خاصة لما يزعل حد منك) لسلوكك  وأفعالك وكلامك، *الظاهر للآخرين*، مش بس نواياكي وقيمك ومبادئك، الخفية  بالأحرى داخلك ومحدش يعرفها غيرك. 

***​ 
*أشكرك *يا جميل على  الحوار الجميل، كالعادة، ومساء الخير والنور والجمال عليكي وكل الأحباء.  الفيلم طبعا كله عبقري يا حبو، لكن بما أنك عارفاه يبقا نروح بقا لمستوى المحترفين، حيث التانجو الأصلي الأكثر "*حرارة*"!  لسه  ماوصلناش الأرجنتين طبعا بس ح نلاقي هنا الروح قريبة، وحتى آلة  "الباندونيون" المميزة في حلقات التانجو اللاتيني موجودة أيضا. حتى نلتقي  تحياتي ومحبتي، مع مقطوعة "ليبرتانجو" الجميلة: 


[YOUTUBE]kdhTodxH7Gw[/YOUTUBE]​
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أبريل 2021)

انا لست نرجسية ولا فامبريانية انا انسانة واقعية احب السلام والخير والبركات للجميع كما احب الجميع من دون استثناء واصلي للجميع حتى للذين لا يسألوني ذلك لانني اريدهم ان يكونوا في احسن حال وبأتم الصحة والعافية وانا لست متذمرة وكثيرة الشكوى فانا لا اشكو حالي بل اصف حالتي وواقعي اللي عايشاه وبماذا استفاد لو كنت اشكو اتقدرون ان تغيروا حالي ان كان هذا صحيح بل بالعكس انا مقتنعة كل الاقتناع وراضية كل الرضى عن حالي واحوالي هنا وبأرادة الله في حياتي وحياة افراد اسرتي وانا اتمنى للجميع السعادة والخير والصحة والعافية ولست امتص طاقة الاخرين ولا احملهم اكثر من طاقتهم فاللي يريد ان يصلي من اجلي ولافراد اسرتي فاهلاً ومرحباً فليصلي اما الذي لا يريد ان يصلي من اجلنا فأيضاً اهلاً ومرحباً هذا رأيه الشخصي وهو حر في ذلك مع جزيل شكري وتقديري واحترامي للجميع


----------



## خادم البتول (25 أبريل 2021)

في يوم من الأيام كان فيه راهب شيخ كبير ماشي ومعاه تلميذه راهب صغير، وكان  فيه في طريقهم نهر، بينزلوا فيه يعبروه سيرا على الأقدام. في اليوم ده لما  وصلوا النهر: وجدوا بنت جميلة واقفة مش عارفة تعبر. وهنا عرض الراهب  الكبير يساعدها، يشيلها ويعبر بيها النهر. البنت واقفت، وبالفعل شالها  الراهب الكبير رغم سنه، بينما كان تلميذه في حالة صمت وضيق. خلصت الحكاية وراح كل  واحد لحال سبيله، وانقضى النهار وغابت الشمس، وبعد ساعات طويلة لاحظ الشيخ إن تلميذه  حزين فسأله عن سبب ضيقه. الراهب الصغير قاله: إزاي يا ابونا وانت راهب تشيل  كده البنت؟ إزاي كده ترفعها وتلمسها وتضم جسدها لجسدك؟ الشيخ سأله: بنت  مين يا ابني؟ التلميذ رد: البنت الجميلة اللي كانت عند النهر. وهنا ضحك  الشيخ طويلا. سأله تلميذه في دهشة عن سبب ضحكه. رد الشيخ: أنا يا ابني شلت  البنت *لدقائق* *معدودة *عشان أساعدها وبعدين تركتها، بينما انت *شلتها طول اليوم  *وبعد كده جاي تلومني؟! 

ذكّرتني كلماتك يا ست *نعومة *بهذه القصة  الجميلة.  انتي ليه لسه شاغلة نفسك أو حتى فاكرة أصلا الموضوع ده؟ هل ده  نفسه *تمركز *حول الذات؟ هل ده اهتمام شديد جدا *بصورتك *عند الآخرين ورأيهم  فيكي؟ ولماذا هذا الاهتمام؟ يفرق معاكي في إيه؟ 

الإنسان يبحث يا أمي في رحلة حياته كلها عن هدف ـ أو أكثر ـ من *ثلاثة:*

*التحكم Control  ـ الأمان Security  ـ أو القبول Approval*​ 
هو  ده الأساس وراء *كل *رغبات الإنسان وحتى جهده وكفاحه في هذا العالم. فهل  انتي من النوع الباحث عن *القبول؟ *عن موافقة الآخرين؟ هل قبول الآخرين ده  نفسه هو ما يعطيكي إحساس *الأمان؟ *الأسئلة دي كلها طبعا *ليكي*، لا أريد  إجابتها، ولكن فكّري فيها كويس عشان تحققي *وعي بذاتك* دائما، أهم وعي في  حياة أي إنسان! 




حياة بالمسيح قال:


> ... فاللي يريد ان يصلي من اجلي ولافراد اسرتي فاهلاً ومرحباً فليصلي اما الذي لا يريد ان يصلي من اجلنا فأيضاً اهلاً ومرحباً هذا رأيه الشخصي وهو حر في ذلك


 

يا سلاااام! أيوه هو ده! أصل أنا يا أمي راجل متمرد قديم واحب لغة التمرد دي. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 لغة القوة والعزة والشجاعة. مش عن كبرياء ولكن لأننا بنستند بالفعل لقوة جبارة هي *قوة الرب ذاته*، تذكري دائما هذا. 

وأما صلاتنا فربنا حتى مش محتاج صلاتنا! نصلي ونلح في الصلاة ولكن مش عشان ربنا "يسمع" أو صحيح "يترأف" علينا أو "يرق" قلبه! حاشا ثم حاشا! نصلي ونلح في الصلاة بالإحرى عشان *أحنا نفسنا *ننضبط داخليا على الموجات الإلهية، على الترددات السمائية، بالتالي نقدر *نستقبل* الإرسال الإلهي، فيض المحبة اللا محدود، بحر الأنوار والتعازي والرحمات والبركات! ربنا مش لسه ح يسمع لينا *ربنا سمع بالفعل*، حتى من قبل ما ننطق، وبنصلي عشان بس *ننفتح احنا أنفسنا لاستقبال رده، نعمته، قوته، فرحه وسلامه ومحبته*، بغض النظر تماما عن الواقع بعد كده هل يتغير حسب رغباتنا الأرضية أم لا يتغير! لأن الواقع هو دائما ما "*نحتاج*" يا أمي، وليس ما "*نريد*". الواقع هو بالضبط ما نحتاج، حتى لو كان مؤلم. واما *السعادة *فلا ترتبط أبدا بتغيير هذا الواقع. السعادة بالأحرى هي *النبع الإلهي *في قلوبنا عندما نكتشفه أخيرا ويتفجر أنهارا داخلنا، يشفي جراحنا ويغسل أرواحنا ثم يفيض بلا حدود على العالم بل حتى الكون كله من حولنا! 

 بالتالي نعم، الناس تصلي ماتصليش، تقبلك ترفضك، تحبك تكرهك، الواقع يتغير أو لا يتغير، أخوكي يعود للرب أو لا يعود، كل ده مش مهم. على الإطلاق. المهم هو فقط ـ ودائما ـ *إنتي فين من ربنا وربنا فين منك؟ *صباح الورد يا ست نعومة. :16_4_10:
​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (25 أبريل 2021)

انا لا بيهمني قبول او رفض الناس لي انا اوضح موقفي فقط ما يهمني هو ارضاء المسيح لا الناس واللي بأعمله هو تمجيداً للمسيح ولكي يرى الناس فيّ شخص المسيح ليس بقدراتي الذاتية بل بقوة ونعمة المسيح الفائقتين وفي كل ذلك ينبغي ان انقص وهو وحده يزيد وانا لا الخث عن مديح واطراء ومحبة الناس لي بل ابحث عن ارضاء المسيح عني وتمجيده من خلال اقوالي وافعالي ان احبوني الناس او كرهوني لكن من حقهم ان يعرفوا حقيقتي والحقيقة الكاملة هو اني بأحبهم كلهم وبأخدمهم كلهم حباً بالمسيح تبارك اسمه القدوس للابد امين


----------



## grges monir (25 أبريل 2021)

الجالس فوق الشاروبيم
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2021)

صباح جديد باشراقه مختلفه
سبت النور وقيامه المسيح
كل سنه وانتم بخير وسلام


----------



## كلدانية (27 يونيو 2021)

تصبحون علئ الف خير '
​


----------



## candy shop (29 يونيو 2021)

*مساء الفل على الكل
بتوحشوني بس النت وحش اوى اوى سامحونى  على التقصير​*


----------



## saudi-top (16 يوليو 2021)

شكرا الاخ رشيد


----------



## النهيسى (16 يوليو 2021)

*اثبات حضور*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يوليو 2021)

*مساء الفل على اجمل اسره فى الدنيا
انتوا البيت الكبير​*


----------



## النهيسى (26 يوليو 2021)

*نورتى وشرفتى أختنا الغاليه candy shop​*


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (27 يوليو 2021)

صباح يسوع ملئ بالحب ونوره ينور صباحكم يا احلى بيت نجتمع فيه بعد بيوتنا الحقيقية ​


----------



## النهيسى (27 يوليو 2021)

*سلام ونعمه للجميع
ربنا يبارك حياتكم جميعا
آمـــ+ــن ​*


----------

